#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-02
<beuno> Burgundavia: ping
<beuno> UWN is far from "acceptable"
<beuno> no LoCo news
<beuno> and no "Community Spotlight"
<boredandblogging> anything I can do?
<beuno> I don't have time to get those together now
<beuno> boredandblogging: I'm not sure, both those items are tricky
<beuno> the "Community Spotlight" would be writing a paragraph on some new Ubuntu feature
<beuno> can you think of one you can write about?
<boredandblogging> hold on
<boredandblogging> something like codec grabbing or migration assistant?
<beuno> boredandblogging: yeap, exactly
<boredandblogging> I think I can come up with something
<beuno> that would be great, I'm digging for LoCo news, but I guess that item can be scratched out
<boredandblogging> ok, let me find some stuff on codec grabbing
<boredandblogging> beuno, added the blurb, but I can't find a good link to use
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: are we going with accessibility team for team of the week
<Burgundavia> beuno: what is needed on teh UWN?
<Burgundavia> beuno: ping: re: should I send the UWN?
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, looks like it still needs LoCo news and an In This Issue 
<Burgundavia> loco news is spotty
<Burgundavia> if we have no news, we cannot write anything
<boredandblogging> i can add to In This Issue real quick
<boredandblogging> once you are done editing it
<Burgundavia> yep, all yours
<Burgundavia> I added a plea to the loco news bit
<boredandblogging> done
<Burgundavia> I think we are looking pretty good
<boredandblogging> yeah
<Burgundavia> I will set my gf lose on teh editing
<boredandblogging> cool
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, you've sucked A into editing UWN? Neatly done.
<Burgundavia> hi Brian
<Burgundavia> yeah, he got me
<Burgundavia> but I'm unemployed anyway, and I'm gonna get stupid if I don't keep writing and editing.
<Burgundavia> It's this or WoW.
<boredandblogging> am I the only one who has never played WoW?
<Burgundavia> heh. Actually, I haven't either.
<lotusleaf> I've never played WoW
<Burgundavia> But I was heavily involved with Guild Wars, so I'm still a nerd.
<lotusleaf> WarCraft2 was pretty cool though
<Burgundavia> er, this is Burg's gf, not Burgundavia.
<boredandblogging> what is guild wars? I am so not a gamer
<Burgundavia> it's kind of like Diablo with more depth and strategy, plus PvP tournaments.
<boredandblogging> nice
<Burgundavia> ok, I think we are ready
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, having A hijack your IRC client is confusing... I know she's got her own ;)
<Burgundavia> it was more that she would need an LP account, etc
<Burgundavia> so I sat her down at my laptop
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #34 is out, UWN #35 is in progress to be released Sunday April 8th | #1 Bugfix Committed Today! Great work, Ubuntu!
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by beuno
<beuno> UWN #34 is release, and I'm going to bet
<beuno> eeerrr, bed
<beuno> boredandblogging, GREAT job on it
<poningru> nn
<beuno> poningru: maybe you can digg/reddit it?
<beuno> I'm really off to bed though
<boredandblogging> beuno, no problem
<poningru> anyone have anything wrong with me registring as Ubuntu-marketing
<lotusleaf> on lp?
<lotusleaf> it's an open team if I recall :)
<poningru> no dude on digg
<poningru> ubuntumarketing
<lotusleaf> oh
<jenda> poningru: go right ahead.
<poningru> what email should I give?
<poningru> ubuntu-marketing@lists.ubuntu.com?
<poningru> or do we have an ubuntu.com email addy?
<jenda> give the ML
<jenda> poningru: if anything comes, one of us will catch it and either let it through or leave it ;)
<poningru> yeah
<lotusleaf> poningru, that's an interesting idea, so would suggestions trickle into digg submissions under ubuntumarketing?
<poningru> right
<lotusleaf> brilliant
<poningru> :)
<lotusleaf> poningru, you win!
* lotusleaf deploys a marching band to celebrate poningru's revelation
<poningru> ;p
<lotusleaf> lot of zerberos
<Burgwork> beuno: passed through
<myriam_rs> join #kubuntu-fr
<myriam_rs> sorry, mistype
<Burgwork> http://www.smh.com.au/news/home-office/linux-reloaded/2007/03/31/1174761806748.html
<Burgwork> beuno: fridge up
<beuno> Burgwork: great!  sorry for the delay in the release
<Burgwork> no worries
<Burgwork> it is out
<beuno> :D
<adamant1988> Anyone here right now?
<Burgwork> never
<adamant1988> Burgwork: Well, I asked in that forum thread for contributers 
<adamant1988> and I definitely did not get the response I was expecting
<Burgwork> oh?
<Burgwork> which thread?
<adamant1988> The author of the thread basically told me "sod off, this was my idea"
<adamant1988> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2387414#post2387414
<adamant1988> I'm trying to figure out a diplomatic way to responde
<Burgwork> basically, they already have a project going, which is cool
<adamant1988> I'm trying to think out a way to respond
<adamant1988> I'm considering linking to the old wiki pages and posting a "pot meet kettle" response
<Burgwork> no, don't do that
<Burgwork> we want to encourage these people to work with us
<adamant1988> it seems that they're opposed to doing that
<adamant1988> Query: don't we have superior channels for distributing this magazine as an Ubuntu team?
<Burgwork> no, they are opposed to us taking over their project
<Burgwork> what I said was, come work with us
<adamant1988> Uh huh.
<Burgwork> welcome, ookooboontoo
<Burgwork> I assume you are the ookooboontoo of the forums?
<ookooboontoo> ooh recognised for once :D
<ookooboontoo> yes I am
<Burgwork> yep, saw you on the magazine thread
<Burgwork> my other nick is Burgundavia
<ookooboontoo> I just saw the post on discussions here
<ookooboontoo> did I miss anything?
<Burgwork> it is cool that somebody has actually run with the magazine idea
<Burgwork> there has been a lot of talk but not much else
<ookooboontoo> I think it has great potential, as probably many do, but I do feel it needs a fair level of commitment
<adamant1988> It doesn't seem like they've really garnered a lot of the support they act like though.  I looked on the forums, there, the discussions are very limited out of the 8 or so threads started by "admin"
<Burgwork> yes, magazines do
<Burgwork> adamant1988: please, be positive
<Burgwork> I know you guys are looking to be "more official", if that means anything
<adamant1988> Sorry, just an observation. 
<ookooboontoo> Yes, I agree Adam initially however, the original thread is up to 15 pages aready
<Burgwork> every single otehr magazine idea has been lost in too much talk
<ookooboontoo> I have originally offered proofreading work but I am desribed as an editor already! :)
<adamant1988> ookooboontoo: These ideas do get talked up a lot, but in all that talk talk the idea gets too big and then everyone decides they don't have the time to commit
<ookooboontoo> I think a bit of careful planning is required or it will be blown out quickly
<Burgwork> yep
<Burgwork> where have the completed articles gone?
<adamant1988> Well, I have a thread on the mailing list right now just trying to gather info on specific requirements to get this mag off the ground
<Burgwork> basically, we need about 5 articles and a layout
<ookooboontoo> Well, the Idea arose 48 hours ago as far as I know. I have only seen one article and that was not sufficient as a great article
<Burgwork> ok
<adamant1988> with links to content from the marketing team's previous attempts to do this. 
<ookooboontoo> I have not seen the teams previous, apart from behind ubuntu
<Burgwork> there was a strong effort about 6 months ago
<adamant1988> ookooboontoo: there was an attempt to start this before.  I saw the thread and I hoped perhaps the interest in the community was there to revive it. 
<Burgwork> the biggest piece that I haven't seen is a layout
<Burgwork> morning mdke
<ookooboontoo> So I beleive, I think again that careful planning is needed
<mdke> Burgwork: hiya. Been a long time since I was in here. 
<Burgwork> yep
<mdke> good job on the newsletters everyone
<ookooboontoo> I would suggest a monthly issue but I am not in charge and it all depends on content
<adamant1988> Burgwork: I'm kicking around some ideas in TomBoy for a layout, I keep coming back to the same conclusion: Base it off the site.
<Burgwork> right
<ookooboontoo> Indeed we must not detract, but enhance the likes of UWN
<Burgwork> basically, it needs to be done in scribus, if we are doing pdf
<adamant1988> Burgwork: yeah, have you read my mail to the list?
<adamant1988> I thought I got the discussion starter organized fairly well.
<adamant1988> But that's me.
<Burgwork> yep, that is pretty good
<adamant1988> Anything obvious that I missed?
<Burgwork> now produce some scribus :)
<adamant1988> Burgwork: I'm not familiar with scribus but I'll see what I can do
<Burgwork> there in we fall down
<Burgwork> we have nobody with dp experience
<ookooboontoo> I think a bit of care needs to be considered. ronniet made the post and initially came as editor, now it appears this group is taking over, unless ronnie is in the building?
<adamant1988> Burgwork: Well, I'm familiar with design, but not scribus.  I'm used to doing this stuff in Photoshop
<adamant1988> Design wise. 
<Burgwork> right
<Burgwork> ookooboontoo: no, we are not taking over
<Burgwork> very much not so
<Burgwork> we would rather have ronnie do it, as I simply don't have the time
<Burgwork> I can, however, point out common pitfalls of organizing these things
<adamant1988> I think it would be great if we merged efforts. 
<ookooboontoo> I hear you Burgwork but how do others see it
<adamant1988> ookooboontoo: I think the situation going on right now is kind of a pride one, "we started it!" 
<Burgwork> I agree, it can look like takeover
<ookooboontoo> I think merged efforts are best, but it will need good management
<adamant1988> However, I think if we merged efforts we could get this off the ground. 
<ookooboontoo> I must fly but bbl
<Burgwork> we need to get ronnie here to chat
<mykalReborn> well ronnie started it so he felt a little sad of course
<adamant1988> It's going to take a lot of work, and refusing help/cooperation based on pride is a bad idea. 
<mykalReborn> and i thing we need ronnie here
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: The marketing team had an effort 6 months ago to do the exact same thing.
<Burgwork> I have to grab lunch
<mykalReborn> well... even better
<mykalReborn> i guess it's a little about pride
<adamant1988> Burgwork: Ok, I'll wait up for ronniet. 
<mykalReborn> but we're only human you know
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: I completely understand
<adamant1988> but there are benefits to merging efforts with the marketing team.  Mostly that we're more official and we have some extra resources to distribute the magazine.
<mykalReborn> yeah that's true
<mykalReborn> and i'm sure ronnie will agree with the help from the marketing team
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: Also, like I said, the marketing team tried to do this 6 months ago and failed because it is a massive effort.  I don't feel that either of us can afford to refuse assisting each other based on pride.
<mykalReborn> yes
<mykalReborn> but what's important to note is that no one said "no"... or at least just yet :P
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: I think that ronniet is feeling a bit defensive right now.
<mykalReborn> it was the way you said it on the forums that made it sound a bit like you were taking over... 
<mykalReborn> well... we'll know when he gets in won't we ? :P
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: admittedly I didn't read the thread all the way through, I just caught the gist that there was a demand for the magazine.  The marketing team actually brought this idea back up independently 
<adamant1988> I was the one who noted the forum thread.
<mykalReborn> thanks a lot for that
<lotusleaf> "there's no I in team"
<mykalReborn> that is true
<adamant1988> lotusleaf: I'm taking blame for my comments :P 
<lotusleaf> adamant1988, I'm drinking coffee
<adamant1988> lotusleaf: Nice to meet you then :)
<adamant1988> I'm Adam.
<lotusleaf> adamant1988, I'm leaf
<adamant1988> is drinking-coffee your indian name?
<mykalReborn> adam, you should read the thread, if you have the patience. you'd be surprised how fast this has grown. it's not just a little forum ideas like the commercial idea. this is pretty serious
<lotusleaf> lol
<mykalReborn> btw... coffee's not goo for your health
<mykalReborn> :P
<thezenmaster> oh adam you're the commercial guy?
<lotusleaf> mykalReborn, life is a terminal disease
<thezenmaster> i actually been thinking about that for a while but lost track of the thread
<lotusleaf> mykalReborn, when you find the cure so we can all live forever, let me know, meanwhile, more coffee is required ;)
<thezenmaster> is that still active?
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: All of these efforts 'grow' fast.  I looked at the forums and the site, I think the project is getting way ahead of itself and it's not as 'grown up' as it appears.  Again, if we collaborate we've got the marketing team's experience with this, channels of distribution, and the extra warm bodies coupled with ronniet's people's activity. 
<mykalReborn> lotusleaf:lol
<thezenmaster> xD
<mykalReborn> first of all i have a question. a technical one
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: a 15 page thread about the Ubuntu mag is not unexpected, but a lot of it is the same people responding to virtually every post to give the appearance of activity. 
<lotusleaf> mykalReborn, my smoking jacket says "the tree of life is self pruning"
<mykalReborn> how do you make this quote thing on x-chat?
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: hrmm? you mean the logs?
<mykalReborn> no
<mykalReborn> when you reply to me your nickname becomes yellow you know
<mykalReborn> so i know your talking to me
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: Oh, that's something in your client.
<adamant1988> Most clients have that.
<lotusleaf> mykalReborn, what brand of coffee are YOU drinking?
<mykalReborn> lotusleaf:i don't drink coffee
<mykalReborn> i only drink water and wine once in a while
<mykalReborn> :D
<adamant1988> thezenmaster: What are you talking about exactly?
<thezenmaster> an ubuntu ad 
<thezenmaster> like a movie or something
<adamant1988> thezenmaster: Oh, I'm against YouTube ads and such.
<thezenmaster> i dunno if it was for yt
<thezenmaster> i just read a thread about making a video ad about ubuntu
<adamant1988> I think that's wasted resources, yes a lot of people would view those, but using any more "web 2.0" channels just exposes us to the same audience again.
<mykalReborn> adamant1998:oh i get it. thanks. and again i must say no one is talking about not cooperating... the thing is... you have this way of being a little negative about things. no offence.
<thezenmaster> adamant1988 right
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: Well, my initial post wasn't negative at all.  however ronniet's post was completely defensive and almost insulting to a degree, I understand that it's "his project" but I think they should play Beryl/Compiz with us for right now and see if we can't work on a singular effort and combine what we have.
<adamant1988> Ronniet has the argument: "this is my project!" and the marketing team has the argument "We're more official, and we have experience with this!".  Both arguments are equally valid which is why we can't expect to meet in the middle.
<thezenmaster> oh..talking about Full circe?
<adamant1988> erm
<adamant1988> Can.
<adamant1988> s/can't/can
<beuno> adamant1988: maybe "we might be able to" is better then "they should"
<thezenmaster> *circle
<lotusleaf> cat soapopera | grep credits
<adamant1988> beuno: perhaps.
<beuno> :D
<beuno> since that is the spirit behind this
<beuno> right?
<beuno> getting out the best as possible
<mykalReborn> adamant1988: i was talking in general. never mind. i have this habit of playing the shrink. sorry. i'm repeating myself here, but i'm sure there won't be any problems in colaborating. unofrtunately ronnie can't get on irc right now
<beuno> *it out
<adamant1988> I'm still a little taken by the "hell no, this is our project!" response I got. So perhaps I should take a breather. 
<adamant1988> I think meeting in the middle for a singular effort will be a much better use of all of our resources rather than saying "come work with us!"
<beuno> adamant1988: yeap, it's not always easy for other people to come in to a project, but I'm sure you can all colaborate
<mykalReborn> adamant1988:good point, but you must agree that neither you suggested meeting in the middle ;)
<beuno> mykalReborn: maybe you can take these discussions into the marketing mailing list to find more volunteers and resources?
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: I didn't SUGGEST anything. I asked for people to contact me or get on the marketing team mailing list.
<m2> hi
<adamant1988> You inferred that I was suggesting an absorption of the project.
<mariachi> yeah... it was the MT that aproached us first
<mariachi> we didn't say that..
<mykalReborn> beuno:well... i'm not the one calling the shots here. i'm talking here because i just like to help a bit. but i just want to write articles, that's all
<m2> good, we need more articles
<m2> i think we have 4 or 5 committed..
<beuno> aaah, right, just a suggestion  :D
<mykalReborn> adamant1988:calm down just a little bit. i wasn't trying to get on your nerves or anything like that
<adamant1988> m2 are you ronniet?
<mykalReborn> beuno: thanks anyways :D
<mariachi> he's at work
<m2> no, i'm mateo
<mariachi> ronniet
<adamant1988> mariachi: Oh I see, how long until he'll be available.
<mariachi> dunno
<mariachi> :/
<mariachi> but he will come here
<mariachi> that's for sure
<adamant1988> Well, there's a discussion on the mailing list right now concerning the Magazine
<m2> what are other ubuntu-related channels?
<mariachi> guess ill register then
<m2> im not a mailing list fan
<mykalReborn> adam::">what's the email for the mailing lists? sorry for the dumb question
<adamant1988> I'm engaging in an email conversation with ronniet
<adamant1988> excuse me for a moment
<mykalReborn> sure
<mariachi> mykalreborn https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-marketing
<mykalReborn> mariachi:thanks
<mykalReborn> i'm suscribing as we speak
<m2> april 2007 isn't viewable yet :(
<beuno> anyway, just so you know, the marketing team is very interested in getting this done, so whatever resources we can help you with, we'll be glad to
<mykalReborn> m2:yeah i so that. too bad
<mykalReborn> beuno: are you in the marketing team too? :-/
<mariachi> beuno i don't think any of us mind the marketing team helping
<beuno> mykalReborn: yeap
<beuno> almost all of us in here are  :D
<mariachi> the only weird thing is the way we were contacted
<mariachi> lol
<mykalReborn> mariachi:i agree. it was just a misunderstanding
<mariachi> maybe were being overzealous...
<m2> seems like no big deal to me
<m2> anyways, how can the marketing team help
<beuno> mariachi: absolutely, that's why I wanted to stress the idea that we're here to help
<mykalReborn> beuno: yeah LOL that's why they call it the ubuntu-marketing channel
<mariachi> lol in the end it isnt
<beuno> we had a meeting yesterday, and severel members where interested in getting that project back on track, and it didn't seem anyone was pushing it forward
<m2> if the marketing team has a webpage you can post a link to the magazine's webpage so people will try and contribute
<beuno> but now that we know there is, the outlook is much better
<mariachi> it would be kinda dumb to start a meaningless "war" 
<mariachi> since we state the ubuntu community is a friendly one lol
<beuno> m2, yes, we have several ways of getting users to contribute, see the UWN for example
<mariachi> it's one of the best arguments we got to encourage people
<m2> what is a uwn?
<beuno> mariachi: it's not a war until someone fires something  :p
<mykalReborn> beuno: cybernetic bomb shells:P
<beuno> m2: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/
<mariachi> lol no one will =p
<beuno> check out the archive
<Burgwork> the uwn is mostly inward facing
<beuno> yes, exactly
<Burgwork> the magazine is more aimed at newer users and potential users
<m2> ok, so put a blurb about the magazine in the next newsletter.
<mykalReborn> burgwork:what do you mean inward?
<Burgwork> it is more informatiion about the project, for existing members of the projoect
<mykalReborn> Burgwork: oh, i see
<mariachi> agree
<mariachi> ubuntu needs to open up
<mariachi> ^^
<mykalReborn> mariachi:ubuntu is pretty opened up anyways ;)
<mariachi> lol open source, open community
<mariachi> just needs an open magazine
<mariachi> lol
<adamant1988> Ok, I'm proof-reading my response to him now
<mykalReborn> and open people with open minds :P
<mykalReborn> adamant1988:can we see the email here too?
<mykalReborn> :-/
<adamant1988> I basically clarified my stance, explained that the marketing team has experience with this, and more resources for distribution, and encouraged him to join us in forging an agreement that both camps can be happy with.
<mariachi> nicely done ^^
<beuno> mykalReborn: give me your addy, I'll resend it
<adamant1988> beuno: it's not going to the ML
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: I'll CC you a copy if you like
<mykalReborn> yeah sure
<mykalReborn> :D
<adamant1988> just give me your email address.
<mykalReborn> reborn579@gmail.com
<mariachi> exalowprofile@gmail.com
<beuno> I meant the first one you sent, and the meeting summary/log
<mykalReborn> i hope i won't get spammed
<mykalReborn> lol
<mariachi> send me a copy will ya?
<mariachi> lol
<adamant1988> PM me your email if you would like me to CC a copy to you
<Burgwork> mykalReborn: working on an open sourc eproject means your email is out there and spam is basically part of life
<mariachi> nice
* beuno hugs his gmail spam filter
<mariachi> lol
<mariachi> xD it has't been very efective lately tho
<mariachi> i still get a lot of messages from the "Africa central bank"
<mariachi> xD
<adamant1988> beuno: tell me about it, I would be lost without Gmail
<adamant1988> it makes active participation in the MLs I'm on a LOT easier
<beuno> mariachi: after I marked those as "Phishing", a couple of times never got em again
* adamant1988 hugs mail threading
<mariachi> send me a CC ;) i'll go eat something lol brb
<mykalReborn> burgwork:of course. that is a risk i'm willng to take [salutes like in the military]  :P
<adamant1988> i'm editing it right now, just making sure there aren't any portions he could misunderstand again
<beuno> adamant1988: I'm sure it's an effort on both parts
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: what is your email address?
<mykalReborn> reborn579@gmail.com
<adamant1988> beuno: would you like to proof read it first just to make sure there's no mix ups?
<beuno> adamant1988: sure, I'll take a peak
<adamant1988> ok. 
<beuno> Burgwork is much more of a diplomat though
<adamant1988> beuno: email?
<adamant1988> beuno: I think it's written well
<beuno> beuno@ubuntu.com
<Burgwork> beuno: being paid to market makes you one very quickly
<mykalReborn> Burgwork:being paid?
<beuno> Burgwork, heh, I'm sure!
<Burgwork> mykalReborn: I work for a desktop linux company, as marketing and pr
<adamant1988> beuno: you have mail
<beuno> adamant1988: I think you should stress that he doesn't have to give up anything, that we're going to help him, not the other way around
<beuno> specially since he's got this going already
<beuno> I understand you are eager to make this a reality, but you wanted more help, you got it  :D
<beuno> I'm sure Burgwork will kick me if I'm wrong, but that's probably the best approach
<Burgwork> yep, that makes sens
<Burgwork> sense, even
<Burgwork> hey mgalvin
<Burgwork> how goes your busy life?
<mgalvin> Burgwork: hey dude, pretty good... how have you been?
<Burgwork> busy, as per usual
<Burgwork> beuno: I am going to be out of town for the 10th through 15th
<adamant1988> beuno: My concern is more a quality issue I suppose.  However, I've read some of the discussion on the mailing list and I'm more inclined to follow Richard's point of view.
<beuno> Burgwork,  or pleasure?
<beuno> aaah
<beuno> again
<Burgwork> beuno: work
<beuno> Burgwork: business or pleasure?
<beuno> :D
<adamant1988> He makes some very valid points concerning the UWN/Fridge/Magazine
<beuno> right, who else can push the UWN through the filter?
<Burgwork> beuno: which filter?
<beuno> ubuntu-news
<Burgwork> it shoudl have gone through all ready
<Burgwork> oh, I know why
<Burgwork> mail archiving is reallyl really slow right now
<adamant1988> beuno: Well his basic argument is that the news sections will be redundant.  
<beuno> adamant1988: just get the project rolling, you can always discuss different points of vew later on
<Burgwork> beuno: it has gone through, it is just that mail archiving is currently 3 days behind
<beuno> Burgwork: I meant for the one to be released on the 15th
<Burgwork> ah, that
<Burgwork> I can send you the password
<adamant1988> beuno: at this point if I "get the project rolling" it will be ronnie's project and any attempts on my part to 'make it more official' would probably fall on deaf ears.
<beuno> oh, that would be great, so someone can back you up  :D
<beuno> adamant1988: I'm sure we can find a way, but I don't think "taking it from them" is the best approach
<beuno> if they want "official" support, I'm sure they'll be more then happy to work with the marketing team
<beuno> the project should be as open as possible, like all the rest
<beuno> but of course, that's their call right now}
<adamant1988> Yeah, if they don't want to work with us I'll search other channels. 
<beuno> adamant1988: I'm not sure that should be the approach right now, and I'm not even sure it *has* to be *our* project
<mykalReborn> i'm sorry to butt in again. one idea would be to let "us" get this thing started a little and then let "us" help with the marketing of it... the thing is that it would be pretty hard for us to integrate into this whole marketing thing, with mailing lists and all
<beuno> I'm fine with someone else doing it as long as they do a good job
<adamant1988> beuno: that's my concern, we can't put make something "more official" if they're hacking up the ubuntu article, posting FUD, etc.
<beuno> mykalReborn: absolutely, as I said before, anything we can do to help, we'll be glad to
<Burgwork> mykalReborn: the problem with that is that if all the currently people drop off, you can kind of out of luck
<Burgwork> this has happened twice with the UWN already
<Burgwork> well, three times, mgalvin, myself and then cody
<adamant1988> s/article/logo
<mykalReborn> Burgwork:i see your point
<Burgwork> thankfully, because it was an open project run by the marketing team, somebody could step up each time
<mykalReborn> and that is a bit of an issue with open-source in general
<Burgwork> non-official projects tend to just die, like the ubuntuvideo
<adamant1988> I remember Ubuntu video
<beuno> mykalReborn: maybe you should take a look at how the UWN is structured, check out how well it's documented
<adamant1988> that was a good project.
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate
<beuno> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<Burgwork> it also takes a long time to get that kind of information and documentation in place
<mykalReborn> Burgwork: i'll take a look at UWN. maybe some other day because it's getting late and i have school tommorow:P
<Burgwork> ok, sounds good
<mykalReborn> i got the email and i see you say you don't have much time at your disposal
<mykalReborn> to care for the magazine i  mean
<mykalReborn> another way of doing this is to let us take care of the content, then give it to you for final suggestions and leave it up to you to distribute it since i'm sure you're pretty good at that
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: I'm open to suggestions, but as it stands it's ronnie's call.  
<beuno> mykalReborn: that actually sounds pretty good
<mykalReborn> yes it is
<Burgwork> I say go and play and create content, but do it in a place that allows us to pick it up if people drop off
<mykalReborn> Burgwork:that's a good idea
<Burgwork> basically, that means putting content ont he wiki
<mykalReborn> and i thing linuxgeeky, the one who's in charge of the website can do that
<adamant1988> I suppose my concern is keeping the quality up.
<mykalReborn> Burgwork:it's not a wiki, it's a drupal website, but i'm sure that giving our articles to you won't be any problem
<mykalReborn> adam:that's why i said that you should be the last ones reviewing the mag... so we'll make sure it's good for the public
<Burgwork> who hosts the drupal?
<mykalReborn> the url is here:http://www.openfish.info/drupal/
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: I somehow think Ronnie will not be as welcoming to the idea.
<mykalReborn> but it's going to change tomorrow or pretty soon; freecirclemagazine.org i thing. but i'm not sure
<mykalReborn> adamant1988: we will see when he'll get a chance to talk
<mykalReborn> i'll send him an email with all the ideas that appeared here
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: Yeah, just the vibe I'm getting from him is he would like marketing team member help but he wants absolute control of the project and so on. 
<adamant1988> I would much rather help them set up, get good quality control methods in place, and help them set standards on the quality of the magazine and then let them play
<mykalReborn> adam:one way of getting ronnie not to be uset about this is if you would not use the word "play" anymore ;)
<Burgwork> heh
<adamant1988> mykalReborn: It's just an expression.
<mykalReborn> adam:yes. i was making a joke :P
<adamant1988> I've received a reply from Ronnie he seems more chilled out now
<mariachi> lol *back*
<mariachi> damn what's the past simple of the verb "to read" xD
<mariachi> read ou readed?
<mykalReborn> mariachi:lol. read
<mykalReborn> to read, read, read
<mariachi> lol ok thanks!
<mariachi> heya ook
* adamant1988 shops for a computer for his fiancee.
<mariachi> i need a thinkpad if you find one tell me lol
<adamant1988> mariachi: that's what I'm looking at right now
<adamant1988> she wants a new one though
<adamant1988> not a used machine, her mother bought her a used one and it JUST died
<adamant1988> can't even boot from a CD anymore
<mariachi> too bad I want an old one.. PIII or something like that
<mariachi> just need to code html (learn it lol) and do some school works@school
<adamant1988> mariachi: ebay is your best shot
<mariachi> because those school computers are full of spy/adware and virues and whatsoever
<mariachi> lol
<adamant1988> Although you can really learn on anything.
<mariachi> yeah but i dont have a lappy
<mariachi> and that really helps
<mariachi> @ the school breaks 
<adamant1988> I think my next machine is going to be a Lenovo
<mariachi> when we don't have enything to do
<adamant1988> they seem to be one of the best to buy from for Linux compatibility
<mariachi> they are so expensive xD
<mariachi> they are Vista ready designed though
<mariachi> (don't forget to put your Powered by ubuntu badge next to the Vista one lol love that)
<adamant1988> mariachi: My systems are powered by more than just Ubuntu :P
<adamant1988> I'm currently running Fedora as I speak.
<mariachi> i never tried anything else
<mariachi> just xu and ubuntu
<mariachi> and of course all the incarnations of windows
<mariachi> from 3.11 onwards
<mariachi> except pretty polly vista
<adamant1988> I refuse to use Vista
<mariachi> lol
<adamant1988> I'm using this as my opportunity to rip myself from the last remnants of windows in my life
<mariachi> all my friends think it's weird. Vista comes out, I go Ubuntu
<adamant1988> she wants to keep it under $700, my thing is I'm looking for the most Intel parts I can find.
<adamant1988> Eh. Ubuntu's safer and easier, why not?
<mariachi> because they are stupid lol i showed them a couple of videos from YouTube about Beryl and they went wooooow... they just see the appearances of things
<adamant1988> ugh
<mariachi> they thought it was Vista btw
<mariachi> lol
<mariachi> xD
<mariachi> "you wish"
<adamant1988> The ThinkPads are the best to configure
<adamant1988> but I can't get her a decent system without jacking the price up
<mariachi> there is a Lenovo for 650$ @ their website
<mariachi> from the R line
<adamant1988> Well, yeah, I saw that
<mariachi> it's the "poor" part of the family sort of speak
<adamant1988> with 512 megs of ram and a single core processor
<mariachi> what is she going to use anyway? 3d modelling or something? 684K should be enough for everyone
<mariachi> lol
<adamant1988> it's 604k
<mykalReborn> the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy is on hbo right now. in romania anyways :D cheers everyone
<mariachi> lol that :P
<adamant1988> Well he seems a lot more interested after the email
<mariachi> things just needed to be cleared out
<jenda> aloha
<mariachi> ;)
<jenda> 684K should be enough for everyone?
<jenda> Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers....
<jenda> Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers...
<jenda> Developers... :)
<mariachi> lool
<mariachi> quite xD i can't live with less than 128Mb
<mariachi> and that's already hard enough
<adamant1988> jenda: hello :P
<adamant1988> I wonder if Wine can run J00st
<Burgwork> beuno: you rock
<adamant1988> beuno: what did you do now?
<jenda> Burgwork: what did he do now? :)
<Burgwork> see the latest post about the diy website
<jenda> got it
<jenda> finally :)
<jenda> sweet
<jenda> ooh, that needs a lot of work yet.
<beuno> :D
<jenda> here we areee :)
<jenda> beuno: are you in a rush? :)
<beuno> jenda: not really now, it's a holiday today here
<beuno> so basically I'm still in my undies
<jenda> I was just gonna email respond - I wrote this far: "Thank you! :)"
<jenda> beuno: great, that's the time when I do most work for Ubuntu ;)
<beuno> hehe, yeah, me too
<beuno> thought I'd catch up a bit
<jenda> If you have a few minutes to go over the site with me now or later, it'd be great... ;)
<jenda> not sure which parts I should talk to you and which parts to Dan about...
<beuno> jenda: I'm free, so whenever you want
<jenda> ah, great :)
<jenda> beuno: one thing is just screaming to be changed...
<jenda> and that is... that it should be easier to see that what you're looking at is a list of items, and each of these items has a set of properties (Name, Producer, Price, etc)
<jenda> I'm not sure how to achieve that particularly....
<beuno> jenda: maybe a background color for each one?
<jenda> maybe...
<jenda> but looking at it now...
<beuno> I'll change it and we can see
<jenda> for example the first item.
<jenda> I look at it and I'm not sure what the title is... not sure if "Julius Bloch (Germany)" is a title or if "how to order" is, and which one is the highest level, etc.
<jenda> Perhaps something as simple as indentation and increasing some of the contrast could fix that...
<jenda> beuno: would it be possible to have the name of the producer in the top right corner of each box, without a label (no "Author:")
<beuno> jenda, sure
<jenda> that would remove one confusing line from each one...
<beuno> lemme play around with it for a bit
<jenda> cool
<jenda> and wtf is "feedback" supposed to mean at the bottom? :)
<jenda> (should be 'shipping notes' or something to the effect)
<beuno> jenda: probably, I guess you only see these things when the actual content is on there
<jenda> yep...
<jenda> (this particular page will probably not have much more content in the near future)
<jenda> beuno: also, the top level title for each item is too low contrast...
<jenda> I know these are tiny tech details, but they're the first things that hit my eye ;)
<beuno> well, this isn't my expertise area, but I'll do my best
<beuno> aaah, as expected, I broke everyhting
<jenda> hah
<jenda> revert, undo, rescue, salvage!
<jenda> beuno: ok, i'll keep these things for dan ;)
<beuno> jenda: I'll give it a few tries anyway
<beuno> but I'm going to blame you no matter the outcome  :D
<beuno> jenda: better?
<jenda> almost ;)
<beuno> just fixed the URL floating around
<jenda> except, the person in the top right corner should be the one shipping, as it is more relevant to the buyer than the author.
<jenda> There should be a note like "Artwork by ..."
<jenda> in the cases where that applies (posters)
<jenda> beuno: how about the font saying "Blue Ubuntu Polo Shirt" is dark and bold, while the fort saying Julius Bloch is brown and thin? :)
<jenda> I'ts the title, it sohuld stand out.
<beuno> jenda: uploaded the changes
<beuno> not sure if you want me to play around with colors
<beuno> everythin might end up black and white
<jenda> haha
<jenda> hm
<beuno> Dan que play around with it all he wants though  ;)
<jenda> beuno: I honestly have no idea. If that means, bug meatballhat about the visuals, good.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> ok
<beuno> now what we need is more content for the other sections, and polish it a bit
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> yes.
<beuno> jenda: yes, exactly that! 
<jenda> But...
<jenda> it does look like a mess, honestly ;)
* jenda hides
<beuno> ha
<beuno> yes, I agree
<jenda> that'll be solved by shuffling the individual pieces of info around a bit.
<jenda> minor concern.
<beuno> but as any good programer, I just type code and make things go where they're suppose to
<jenda> beuno: would it/will it ever be possible to order/sort/filter by the various fields?
<beuno> so I'm passing the ball to dan
<jenda> ok, cool
<beuno> jenda: absolutely
<jenda> I'll scream if he says you need to do more ;)
<beuno> being able to do those things is the main idea that pushed us to do a custom development
<beuno> jenda: heh, I'm sure he will  :p
* jenda suspects so too ;)
<jenda> ok, cool...
<beuno> but at least we've move forward a few inches
<jenda> beuno: so it would also be possible to have a submission form asking for Title, Author, Description, Price, etc?
<jenda> (eventually)
<beuno> jenda: yeap, np
<jenda> beuno: oh, don't get me wrong, you did great work :)
<beuno> that would go to a "needs approval" queue
<beuno> jenda: nothing gotten wrong (?)
<beuno> :D
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> maybe
<jenda> :)
<beuno> the final product has to be good no matter what, so let the critisism fly
<jenda> I was thinking starting by an admin-only form.
<jenda> hehe
<beuno> jenda: the admin only forum is what I call the "backend"
<jenda> oook
<beuno> which is what I've gotten half through doing
<beuno> and I'm avoiding
<beuno> :D
<jenda> make it a backend even jenda can use ;)
* jenda hides
<jenda> nah, I can learn pretty much anything you throw at me, if necessary ;)
<beuno> lol, that's what's making me avoid it, heheh
<beuno> I want it to be fail-proof
<beuno> so it can easily be passed on
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> ok
<beuno> and that means I have to resize and convert any time of image you throw at me, take care of any wierd caracters (like your last name)
<beuno> etc etc etc
<jenda> Well, stop avoiding it, and get to work :)
<jenda> There's nothing weird with my last name :)
<jenda> :)
<beuno> theres an accent on a consonant, that's pretty weird where I come from"
<beuno> although I lived in Poland for 5 years, so it's not that new to me :p
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-03
<jenda> beuno: it's not an accent, it's diacritics!
<jenda> :)
<jenda> (a caron, to be precise)
<jenda> And the Polish are one language that did _not_ borrow the caron from us ;)
<adamant1988> The Polish aren't a language, they're a people :P
<beuno> jenda: that's why I usally refrain from commenting on that subject, I absolutely HATE anything that has to do with language structure
<jenda> adamant1988: oh, really? :)
<adamant1988> jenda: Yeah! :P
* beuno runs before jenda explodes
<adamant1988> Countdown to K-line:
<adamant1988> 3
<adamant1988> 2
<adamant1988> 1
<jenda> haha
<adamant1988> jenda, beuno, Burgwork, ping
<jenda> gah
<adamant1988> jenda: you busy?
<jenda> adamant1988: quasi-pong :)
<beuno> adamant1988: that's quite a team you're assembling  :D
<jenda> no, dead tired :)
<adamant1988> Oh, well I just want someone here who has a little more pull in the marketing team because Ronnie will be joining us shortly
<adamant1988> We've come to an agreement and we're going to hammer out the details in here
<Burgwork> ahh
<adamant1988> So, I just felt it would be best if someone was here to offer input on what we can do from our end, I don't have half the pull with Canonical that some of you do :P
<adamant1988> and there he is. :)
<ronnietucker> present Sir...   :)
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: I've pinged Jenda, Burgwork, and beuno so someone will be in here just to offer up opinions on the matter.
<ronnietucker> ok, no probs...
* jenda present
<adamant1988> So, the general consensus between us is that we will help you get some quality control set ups going, layouts and such.  You will handle all of the writing, gathering articles, proof reading, editing, and so forth, and we'll give it the final run-over and send it out.  Have I said anything wrong there?
<beuno> I'd just like to point out that defining rolls is great, but the process should be as open as possible, meaning it should be well documented, and open for contributions from *anywhere*
<ronnietucker> how much 
<ronnietucker> 'control' is the marketing team wanting though?...
<beuno> ronnietucker: none really, we just want to see the project see the light
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: I think that the articles are yours to write. Although I would like Jenda's input on articles that criticize Ubuntu/Canonical
<jenda> O_O
<beuno> we do want it to be open so if you guys can't keep it up along the way, anyone can pick it up
<adamant1988> jenda: I'm of the opinion that criticism is ok, as long as it's not slanderous or off-base.  A well presented argument should be allowed
<ronnietucker> bueno - i agree completely... ANYone is free to write for the magazine, my only one rule is; the article must pertain to some form of ubuntu.
<jenda> adamant1988: of course
<beuno> ronnietucker: absolutely
<adamant1988> jenda: I said I couldn't speak for the marketing team on that matter
<beuno> the main idea is "we're here to help"
<adamant1988> So I felt it was best to bring that up in here.
<ronnietucker> bueno - the Scribus files and all graphics and so on will be available should I leave
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: I think the general idea is that the magazine is yours, we would just like to help you throw a fresh coat of paint on it and shine up the corners. 
<beuno> the general idea is that eveything is everyone's, free and open  :D
<beuno> we all help as much as we can
<adamant1988> beuno: I agree that it should be open, but they want to use the marketing team to help make the magazine a little more 'official'
<ronnietucker> as you guys said in the mailing list, your not journalists. Well... we're not marketing guys! So if we can team up and not restrict one another then i'm happy with that
<adamant1988> perhaps in a similar spirit to the UWN perhaps?
<beuno> I'm sure we might be useful in distributing, promoting and getting some of the "inner" community to colaborate too
<ronnietucker> same as if you guys can help us with articles/input by writing or gaining us access to people for interviews or anything like that...
<adamant1988> beuno: exactly, my only concern falls back to quality and just making sure nothing violates Canonical policies and so forth (No hacking up the Ubuntu logo, for instance)
<beuno> ronnietucker: I can't think of anyway we would want to restrict you, unless you're going against the CoC in some way...  jenda, Burgwork?
<ronnietucker> adam - absolutely, i emailed the info email at Canonical to ask their permission on the current logo, no reply as yet...
<Burgwork> nope
<Burgwork> ronnietucker: derivs of the logo like that are usually ok
<adamant1988> beuno: I think that the general idea is that the marketing team would overall stay out of the way and generally just act as a form of quality control in the late stages (this seems to be agreed on by both sides) 
<ronnietucker> what about deadlines? Are we given some slack due to us all being volunteers?
<Burgwork> basically, my major concern, ronnietucker, is to make certain that full circle (nice name, btw), survives one person leaving
<Burgwork> ronnietucker: we are all volunteers
<beuno> ronnietucker: you're going to be defining the deadlines, we're all volunteers here
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: your deadlines are self-imposed. It is YOUR project
<Burgwork> set the a schedule that you think makes sense. I would recommend quarterly initially
<adamant1988> We're just offering to help distribute and help keep the quality up. 
<beuno> I'd like to stear away from the whole "who's project this is"  :D
<ronnietucker> adam - ok, thats good. I'll do my best to make it monthly but if articles dont come in or i get snowed under with work then it might slip, just wanted to let you guys aware of this...
<adamant1988> I think most of the marketing team knows I've taken a special interest in the magazine so I'll be helping out for sure.
<ronnietucker> bueno - well yeah, I want it to be a community thing, thats why i've always put everything up on the forum for all to see... and i'd keep it that way...  :)
<Burgwork> ronnietucker: the best way to get more people is to get something out quickly
<adamant1988> Burgwork: are the old articles from the Marketing Team's attempts still floating around?
<Burgwork> nothing gets you people like success
<Burgwork> adamant1988: nope, there were no articles from that attempt
<adamant1988> Burgwork: ok. 
<Burgwork> ronnietucker: one note about process: I would edit the articles on teh wiki
<adamant1988> Burgwork: I was just about to suggest that. 
<Burgwork> one the wiki means that anybody disappears, it can keep going
<ronnietucker> burgwork - that seems like a good idea, yep.
<Burgwork> I would also recommend using scribus to layout the magazine and get that template on the wiki as well
<Burgwork> this is from hard won experience
<Burgwork> the UWN is only still running because we adhered to these principles
<ronnietucker> Everything used is open source. Scribus for layout, OpenOffice for documents and Gimp for graphics.
<Burgwork> beuno is the 4th chief editor
<ronnietucker> what happened to the other three? Are they still alive?  ;)
<Burgwork> I am the 2nd
<beuno> ronnietucker: also, take a quick peak on how the UWN is structured and documented:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate (click on edit) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<Burgwork> mgalvin is the first and cody summerville is the 3rd
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: if I can make a suggestion as someone who did some small magazines for Art communities you're better off going with inkscape or Xara Xtreme for graphics on your mag.
<Burgwork> adamant1988: watch out for that, as svg doesn't go easily into scribus
<Burgwork> wish it did
* mgalvin pops his head in
<Burgwork> ronnietucker: basically, we love that you are running with the idea
<ronnietucker> i'm not too great with inkscape or Xara but i'll give them a look. I've done printing stuff before (actual brochures) so my motto is; if in doubt make it 300dpi  :D
<adamant1988> Burgwork: Hrm, I didn't know that... perhaps draw it and convert in GIMP?
<matthew_> i'm confused, what does "quality control" mean?
<Burgwork> matthew_: making certain the articles are up to snuff, basically
<ronnietucker> means that they will alert us to any articles that may seem childish, badly written or out of place?
<matthew_> in what way?
<ronnietucker> (correct me if i'm wrong)
<Burgwork> pretty much
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: yes, or misused artwork, that sort of thing.  Just if we have a concern we'll bring it up
<Burgwork> if you edit the text in the wiki, and then set a date to move it into the template, you shoudl be fine
<ronnietucker> so should the writers put their articles up on the wiki themselves or should we find a volunteer for that particular job? As i'm sure most folks have no idea how to use the wiki
<Burgwork> ronnietucker: have you got a plan and a timeline in mind?
<Burgwork> they should put them up themselves
<Burgwork> especially given they are going to be editing them after the fact
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: they should add it themselves, that way you always know who added what.
<beuno> ronnietucker: anything you need on how to setup the whole process, I'm available to try and help, and I'm sure Burgwork is too within his busy work schedule
<matthew_> i just don't understand the purpose of the "quality control" and why this is not internally part of the magazine.  For example, with the article I wrote I already sent it to 1 proof reader.
<Burgwork> matthew_: quality control is a much more distributed thing
<beuno> matthew_: I think the "quality" is in a more ubuntu-community sense
<Burgwork> basically in a volunteer project, never rely on any one person exclusively
<adamant1988> matthew_: you guys will do most of that yourself.  But we just want to help make sure that everything is OK before it 'ships'.
<ronnietucker> imagine a broadsheet newspaper printing a badly written trash story... it'd make them look bad. Same for us...
<beuno> or anything else we can do, I'm sure there will be more then one member who will want to contribute
<adamant1988> ronnietucker understands the idea there.
<matthew_> I understand that, but what defines "OK".  I'm failing to see where the magazine and the marketing team is likely to disagree on what is OK, and perhaps more importantly, why the marketing team has the veto power on this.  i'm just trying to understand it I think.
<adamant1988> I know that boredandblogging was interested, knight too
<matthew_> Right Ronnie, and that's why we have proofreaders.
<matthew_> no?
<beuno> matthew_: well, the marketing has much more contact with the general community and Canonical, so we might have a better idea.
<adamant1988> matthew_: We are not journalists, we're not going to start grading content. The only time we'll bring up content as far as I can see is if an Article says something that is completely wrong or off-base and it could make waves
<ronnietucker> kinda, the proof-readers are more for non-English speaking writers who may need an article polished
<beuno> also, I don't know if it's "veto power" as much as "recommendations"
<adamant1988> beuno: I don't see how we can say "sorry you can't ship"
<adamant1988> It's very much a community project, we can make recommendations on it.
<ronnietucker> are the forum threads able to be put in the magazine as articles? One idea I had was from the 'Top Obscure Apps' thread...
<ronnietucker> i mean rewritten, not just copy and pasted!  :D
<beuno> ronnietucker: sure, why not?
<ronnietucker> excellent...
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: those were legit suggestions, we're not going to police you
<adamant1988> I think the worst we can say is "We would rather not have our name on this"
<beuno> ronnietucker: I recommend you send regular updates to out mailing list as on how the project is evolving, and "where is everythin"
<ronnietucker> my only concern so far is the wiki idea, i'm ok with a wiki, i help with the docs wiki, but most writers will be clueless about wikis...
<adamant1988> beuno: excellent idea.
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: I understand.  That wouldn't be an issue if the wiki was updated to latest version though ;)
<ronnietucker> bueno - yep, seems fair...
<ronnietucker> ok, who do i moan to about that?  ;)
<beuno> ronnietucker: in the UWN I make people send them to me and I add them if they're not comfortable with the wiki
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: Get a solid template together and all should be fine.
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: the Wiki is fairly WYSIWYG if you're not doing anything special.
<ronnietucker> i think maybe getting a person to do the article>wiki thing might be good... i dont want to scare of potential writers by trying to explain wiki stuff to them!  :D
<beuno> ronnietucker: feel free to hang around here and nag jenda all you want  :p
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: That's your call.
<beuno> I do  :D
<adamant1988> We just want to see the magazine get off the ground.
<ronnietucker> Well, i can assure you... i WILL happen.
<ronnietucker> *it
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: however, if you've been following the mailing list I started a thread on some important points to consider for the magazine
<adamant1988> scope, target audience, etc.
<ronnietucker> I don't want the magazine to be uber-geeky. I'd rather it was n00b to middle-ground. To attract new users and to help current n00bs
<beuno> ronnietucker: I agree, the non-techie audience should be the target
<beuno> they don't know what "beryl" is, but I'm sure they're very interested in it
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: I do have one suggestion relating to your content though
<adamant1988> If you're going to present news, can you please try to present that in a more editorial fashion?
<ronnietucker> yeah, i wouldn't recommend people to install it but i'd certainly alert them to its progress...
<adamant1988> We're running the UWN and the fridge for news.
<ronnietucker> will you guys be keeping the UWN running? Or will fc replace it?
<adamant1988> However, I think presenting info about big stories in the editorial format would be really interesting
<adamant1988> as far as I know the UWN will continue operating.
<beuno> ronnietucker: the UWN has a totally different target and is here to stay
<beuno> it has fresh, weekly news for the inner community
<beuno> I don't see the magazine replacing that
<ronnietucker> See i'm thinking that we could just print a page of news snippets but refer readers to the UWN/Fridge for more news.. ?
<Burgwork> uwn is really internal news
<Burgwork> think of it like an internal company newsletter
<Burgwork> magazine is more end user
<Burgwork> something I could print and leave in a local cafe, etc.
<adamant1988> Burgwork: Ah, valid point
<ronnietucker> i see, gotcha... so if Fridge focused on the weekly (fresh) news, we could focus more on the how-to, tutorial angle...
<adamant1988> I assume the fridge is the same?
<Burgwork> fridge is a bit of a hybrid, but yes, is more realtime
<ronnietucker> are we allowed to put 'official ubuntu magazine' on the cover/title? I feel that would draw more writers...
<Burgwork> official ubuntu magazine, hmm
<Burgwork> for that, I would say you need to talk to Canonical
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: I think some decent ideas include: editorials on BIG news, Interviews with people inside ubuntu (Similar to the Behind Ubuntu project), tutorials, and perhaps some articles on lesser used but very good programs (Like Zim desktop wiki)
<adamant1988> as for being official that really needs to go through Canonical.
<Burgwork> I don't see a problem, provided somebody who is known to Canonical is helping out
<adamant1988> Burgwork: I figure as long as we're close to the project that'll count for something right? 
<Burgwork> which currently pretty much boils down to me, I would imagine
<Burgwork> ronnietucker: basically, I would produce a first edition and then talk to canonical
<Burgwork> if you want, you first lead story can be about the new things in Feisty
<ronnietucker> burgwork - understandable... i'm sure Canonical wont put their name on something that could (in their eyes) be vapourware  :D
<Burgwork> the marketing team is already producing a graphical, user-friendly guide
<beuno> ronnietucker: Burgwork is the marketing team... leader?  manager?
<Burgwork> beuno: guide is probably a better term
<Burgwork> been here long enough to see all the failures
<Burgwork> and the successes
<ronnietucker> what if we did an issue #0, a short preview with the Feisty article and a few other bits in there to show whats coming?...
<Burgwork> absolutely
<adamant1988> Could always do a proof-of-concept issue 
<ronnietucker> I reckon I could have that out before Feisty release...
<adamant1988> I would avoid putting "official" on it until you get the word from Canonical
<ronnietucker> adamant - yeah...
<adamant1988> but I think using the word community would be perfectly acceptable until then
<adamant1988> "Community Ubuntu Mag." 
* beuno goes walk the dog
<adamant1988> It actually might get you farther than using official will
<ronnietucker> 'the Ubuntu Community Magazine'   hm?
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: similar to that yes.  Community implies what it really is, saying official will make it sound a bit more corporate IMO. 
<Burgwork> ronnietucker: for a good basis, take a look at the pclinuxos magazine
<adamant1988> If you really want to sling that so it looks official you could carefully title it like "THE Ubuntu Community Magazine"
<Burgwork> I would be less concerned with bylines and more concerned with getting an issue out :)
<ronnietucker> adamant - yeah, thats kinda what i was thinking...
<Burgwork> excessive talking just leads to nothing being done
<adamant1988> Burgwork: I know, but he brought it up. haha
<ronnietucker> burgwork - yep, i agree. So when will the Feisty article be done?   :D
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: I'll be around to help you if you need it for sure.  Any problem areas just drop me an email and so forth.
<Burgwork> the 11th
<adamant1988> Feisty is to release on the 14th yes?
<Burgwork> 19th
<adamant1988> Ah.
<ronnietucker> is it a long article? Many screenshots?
<adamant1988> I wonder why I thought 14th.
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: For content I saw a really good phoronix article called "A visual history of Ubuntu" 
<ronnietucker> i'm thinking the #0 could be a Feisty preview special kinda thing...
<ronnietucker> if the article is long enough...
<adamant1988> I think using that general idea you could produce an article showing Ubuntu's rapid evolution
<Burgwork> ronnietucker: here is a rough draft http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/feistybeta
<ronnietucker> adamant - sounds good...
<Burgwork> that visual history of ubuntu would be a good article tow rite as well
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: Do not take the article right an independent one.  I'm just saying that you can look around for inspiration elsewhere. 
<Burgwork> the best journalists are lazy
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: But I think focusing on Feisty would be best for your proof of concept issue.
<ronnietucker> 1 - migrate data, 2 - new games... you guys got your priorities in order then...  :D
<Burgwork> that is very rough and somethign I threw together at the last minute
<Burgwork> needs to be seriously updated
<ronnietucker> yeah, i think the #0 should be mainly all Feisty...
<Burgwork> history of ubuntu and then new in feisty
<ronnietucker> burgwork - yeah... good plan...
<adamant1988> Burgwork: The articles could even be tied right together
<adamant1988> Could do a "Past-Present-Future" thing
<Burgwork> better to have them seperated
<adamant1988> No I mean the magazine lay out
<adamant1988> order it so everything just kind of flows together
<beuno> ronnietucker: also, a good article on the Ubuntu Community in general would be great
<adamant1988> you can read it from front to back.
<adamant1988> and never know
<Burgwork> there is the book content
<Burgwork> it is ccbysa2.5
<ronnietucker> adamant - yeah, i see the phoronix article... and it could easily be rewritten which would lead into the new features in Feisty
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: Ok, you see what I'm going with that hah
<Burgwork> ronnietucker: I would start getting these ideas on teh wiki, on the existing ubuntu magazine pages
<ronnietucker> in rewriting it we can also mention the other flavours of ubuntu (Kubuntu etc)
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: Yeah, also I think it's important that you establish some clear deadlines so you can get some pressure on yourself and others to get that first issue out the door
<adamant1988> as they say, the first step is the hardest
<ronnietucker> well its got to be done by Feisty launch i'd think ?
<Burgwork> be nice if it was
<Burgwork> I would imagine late april would still be good
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: That would be great, If you're planning on getting it translated ASAP is better
<ronnietucker> i'll rewrite the Ubuntu History thing myself, get some decent screengrabs (since the Phoronix ones are bit blocky).
<ronnietucker> i'll post updates to the forum and in the mailing list (pointing to the forum for pdf downloads)
<ronnietucker> ok, so #0 would be all me, but i'd rather that and leave the other folks to get on with writing their stuff...
<Burgwork> well, I can help you with the new in feisty
<Burgwork> what I would suggest you do is concentrate on the layout
<Burgwork> the cover, etc.
<Burgwork> assume the content will come together
<ronnietucker> big picture of a deer?  ;)
<Burgwork> heh
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: May I suggest you use the Ubuntu website for inspiration on your magazine design?
<ronnietucker> if i write the history and if burgwork done the feisty then that'd be #0 on the way...
<beuno> I'm off to dinner
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: pay special attention to the design
<adamant1988> Canonical would probably prefer their name on something that looks good too
<ronnietucker> yeah, most of the community liked the idea of basing it on the forum design...
<adamant1988> The Forum design is very clean and well done, I like it
<ronnietucker> although some of the pages look kinda bare, they'll have nice round cornered coloured boxes and so on to look similar to the forum...
<adamant1988> The color scheme and the general look is what's important
<ronnietucker> adamant - the magazine uses the exact same colours as the forum, i personally sat and colour picked the colours from a forum screengrab!  :D
<Burgwork> ronnietucker: I would rather use the official website colours and layout
<Burgwork> avoid blue
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: you might try a different logo that would go with the layout design/colors alittle better
<ronnietucker> but the magazine represents ALL flavours of Ubuntu... hence the colours in the logo...
<adamant1988> I saw that, it's up to you. Just a suggestion
<Burgwork> ronnietucker: I would be careful with trying to mix colour schemes
<Burgwork> basically, you are likely to just end up with something that is mushy
<ronnietucker> burgwork - yep, the entire inner of the magazine will be in the colour scheme of the forum (same colours as the .com site)
<Burgwork> cool
<ronnietucker> well, i'm going to head off and report to the folks in the forum to let them know all's well. I'll keep you all up to date with whats happening through the mailing list and PDF downloads on the forum ok?
<adamant1988> ronnietucker: Sounds good
<ronnietucker> see ya all later...
<mrevell> jenga: new nick?
<jenga> hehe
<jenga> yep, the d gets tired from time to time, so it curls up and lies down.
<elkbuntu> it's a mrevell!
<jenga> and it's a lot shorter than matthewrevell ;)
<mrevell> hello
<mrevell> I'm back from lunch
<mrevell> jenga: Could I ask a favour? :)
<mrevell> jenga: there's a story about Launchpad in Czech
<mrevell> jenga: Could you give me an idea of what it says? http://www.abclinuxu.cz/zpravicky/show/175263
<jenga> mrevell: of course
<mrevell> jenga: thanks :)
<jenga> mrevell: LP is approaching the final 1.0 release and the beta version has been launched (no pun un Czech ;)). LP, dev'd by Canonical, is a distributed development system.
<jenga> Apart from hosting source codes, it also offers their sharing among different project (they all get bugreports), support and localising.
<jenga> (sry, not developed by Canonical - backed by, rather)
<mrevell> jenga: Thanks :)
<jenga> no problem
<jenga> mrevell: how did you find it? :)
<mrevell> jenga: My boss found it. We've got various searches - such as Technorati, Bloglines, and so on - that automatically alert us.
<jenga> cool :)
<jenga> The user comments are quick to remark it's not free software.
<adamant1988> Hello all
<lotusleaf> hi
<adamant1988> Well it appears all is well with the magazine
<adamant1988> That bunch is really taking off with it.
<boredandblogging> adamant1988, whats the forum thread for the magazine?
<adamant1988> boredandblogging, I'll get that in a moment
<adamant1988> boredandblogging, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396003
<boredandblogging> adamant1988, thanks
<jenga> juliux: mind if we order the books today? (which would mean they'd arrive sometime soon...)
<juliux> jenga, np
<jenga> cool ;)
<jenga> juliux: you think you could gimme your addy one more time?
<jenga> (I don't archive them, ever)
<juliux> jenga, post addy?
<jenga> yep, please - for teh booxorz
<juliux> hi mindspin 
<mindspin> good evening
<Mike_F> Hello: I  would like to know how to get hold of a conference pack
<Mike_F> i cant find the wiki page
<beuno> jenga: ping
<jenga> beuno: pong
<jenga> ah
<jenga> Mike_F: just a sec.
<beuno> Mike_F: needs you  :D
<Mike_F> thanks
<jenga> Mike_F: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<Mike_F> Do you also list the event on the ubuntu site somewhere?
<jenda> Mike_F: there's a link on that page :)
<Mike_F> I just saw that too;
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConferenceAppearances
<jenda> 
<Mike_F> i was wondering is ubuntu advertised in any magazines ?
<jenda> not regularly, and not that I know of.
<jenda> But it has prolly has more appearances than other distros.
<Mike_F> Linux trade mags ?
<Mike_F> i don't see the "conference pack" there ?
<boredandblogging> hey jenda, was there is conversation about the magazine here?
<jenda> yep
<boredandblogging> the full circle thing?
<boredandblogging> how did it go?
<boredandblogging> i guess I could read the logs ;-)
<adamant1988> boredandblogging: It was fine
<adamant1988> We came to a good agreement
<adamant1988> I felt it was satisfactory at least.  A good magazine will be produced and we don't have to dedicate tons of time and resources we don't have ot it
<boredandblogging> good good
<adamant1988> boredandblogging: We do just need to give it the run over and make sure everythings OK, distribution is more our part of the bargain
<boredandblogging> cool, who is actually writing the articles?
<adamant1988> Volunteer mostly
<adamant1988> Whoever wants to contribute an article
<boredandblogging> very cool, is there a team thats going to be in charge? volunteers are nice, someone has to have the commitment to do it
<Mike_F> How will be subscribe to the Ubuntu Magazine and will it be available [here]  in the USA?
<boredandblogging> adamant1988, would canonical help with something like that?
<Mike_F> I would like to come up to speed on what all of you people are doing please bear with me
<boredandblogging> the magazine thing is pretty recent
<Mike_F> I have seen some linux trade mags, but I think people who read them already know about ubuntu
<boredandblogging> Mike_F, have you seen the thread about the magazine?
<Mike_F> no, help me out
<boredandblogging> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2369160#poststop
<Mike_F> thank you
<Mike_F> "e" is cool, but paper is better
<Mike_F> 31 pages I want to read the whole thread
<boredandblogging> i was assuming it would be paper, no one lets their site hang around stale for a month
<boredandblogging> like the sites for linux journal and linux format are updated daily
<boredandblogging> no one really does magazine online
<Mike_F> I agree with the paper thing 100%
<boredandblogging> actually I see no mention of paper anywhere
<Mike_F> Where would it be published in the UK?
<boredandblogging> hey adamant1988 is this going to be paper or online?
<Mike_F> I saw a linux mag from the UK in a local bookstore and it was sixteen dollars
<boredandblogging> ouch
<Mike_F> I had a "free" distro cd, but it need to be around five to sell here
<Mike_F> yeah
<boredandblogging> Mike_F, I think the ones I've seen at borders have been around $7
<boredandblogging> not bad, but not that great
<Mike_F> The others that I saw was about that, seven is cool
<boredandblogging> yeah, I think 7 is pretty much the limit for me
<Mike_F> are you in the us
<boredandblogging> yeah, atlanta
<Mike_F> Cocoa Beach, Florida
<boredandblogging> cool
<boredandblogging> lived in orland for a few years
<boredandblogging> orlando
<Mike_F> i go over there a couple of times a week
<adamant1988> boredandblogging: pdf form
<boredandblogging> really?
<Mike_F> I guess some kind of Google marketing would drive a "e-mag"
<Mike_F> I saw google hosted a Ubuntu event in there offices in New York not that long ago
<Mike_F> Are they a big user?
<boredandblogging> think I heard google did something similar in CA
<Mike_F> If a company like google is a big ubuntu user, that shows like a pretty good testimonial 
<boredandblogging> well, if people used that logic, everyone would use Linux all the time
<Mike_F> I wish I could type something other then code
<boredandblogging> Mike_F, programmer?
<Mike_F> yes
<boredandblogging> what language?
<Mike_F> a lot of them over the years
<Mike_F> right now I am learning groovy
<boredandblogging> oh yeah?
<boredandblogging> i've been thinking about trying it out, but haven't gotten around to it
<boredandblogging> I do java
<boredandblogging> we tend to do everything in java
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-04
<Mike_F> that's why I like the groovy idea
<Mike_F> I hate to say these, but groovy is kind of like vb.net to c# in the MS world
<boredandblogging> lol
<Mike_F> thanks
<Mike_F> I got to go. Thanks for the info on the magazine forum
<Burgundavia> grr, ronnie, you should be hanging out here
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, you are right
<boredandblogging> the layout is nice though
<Burgundavia> the brown is a bit more warty's brown, but otherwise good
<boredandblogging> yeah, I think it should be more colorful, still
<Burgundavia> I would go with the red more than the brown
<Burgundavia> hey linuxgeekery-
<Burgundavia> welcome
<boredandblogging> hi linuxgeekery- , nice work so far
<Burgundavia> I am going to post something on the forums about why the wiki, as I saw there was some concern about using it
<linuxgeekery-> Sounds good :)
<linuxgeekery-> What do you think about the style guide issue?
<Burgundavia> the banshee article as written is aimed at users comfortable with synaptic and compiling
<Burgundavia> which is very much not the average user
<Burgundavia> I would rather have two articles: one on banshee, how to it install it and use it
<Burgundavia> and an advanced article on using cool plugins
<linuxgeekery-> break up the article maybe?...
<Burgundavia> ya
<Burgundavia> make the basic article talk about the cool things you can do with banshee
<Burgundavia> such as share music, plugin in ipods, etc.
<Burgundavia> 2nd article can be: you thought banshee was cool, well try this stuff!
<linuxgeekery-> you've got a good mind for the marketing team ;)
<Burgundavia> I also spent several years with the documentation team
<linuxgeekery-> experience
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> I just posted a reply about why to use the wiki
<Burgundavia> here is an idea: why don't I add some editors notes to the top of the article and let Damon run with it?
<Burgundavia> better to help him be a better writer, as it takes strain off everybodies shoulder
<Burgundavia> s
<linuxgeekery-> sounds good - and did you mean Doman, or is damon someone else? (lol, might be a stupid question)
<Burgundavia> linuxgeekery-: damon
<Burgundavia> doman, rather
<Burgundavia> are you familiar with moving pages on the wiki?
<Burgundavia> linuxgeekery-: ^
<linuxgeekery-> sorry, was away a minute
<Burgundavia> no worries
<linuxgeekery-> I'm not familiar with moving pages on the wiki - I'm pretty good with mediawiki, but never used moinmoin (I think you guys use it)
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> it is pretty easy
<Burgundavia> under the more actions drop down
<Burgundavia> choose renamepage
<linuxgeekery-> thanks! that'll be helpful
<Burgundavia> then you can move that to the same as the Banshee one
<Burgundavia> taht way they won't be tagged as documentation and moved to the documenation wiki
<Burgundavia> btw, we can use that wiki for articles
<linuxgeekery-> great, I'll test it out now
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> ping me if you run into trouble
<linuxgeekery-> works! 
<linuxgeekery-> thanks for the help :) later
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<jono> hi all
<jono> Burgwork: ping
* poningru waves at jono 
<jono> hey poningru
<poningru> jono: anything I can help with?
<jenda> hey, jono
<jono> hey jenda
<beuno> mornin' jenda
<beuno> I talked to dan yesterday, DIY ball is in his court now  :D
<beuno> off to work, be back in a bit
<jenda> aah, great news
<jenda> beuno: great news, thx
<beuno> jenda,  :D
<beuno> now, *someone* will have to start and cook up more content for the other sections...
<beuno> I wonder who can do such a thing...
<jenda> gargh
<zorglu_> q. are you the one in charge of the getubuntu stuff ?
<zorglu_> i have a question about it and im not sure who i should talk to  
<jenda> Burgwork: ping
<zorglu_> ok apparently not :)
<jenda> :)
<jenda> So.
<jenda> What getubuntu stuff?
<zorglu_> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu <- this one :)
<jenda> okeydoke - what in particular do you want to talk about?
<zorglu_> i assumed #ubuntu-marketing was incharge of this, because getfirefox is handle by hteir marketing team
<jenda> (we aren't the ones, but chances are I can point you the right way)
<Burgwork> jenda: pong
<jenda> Burgwork: PM, in a sec?
<zorglu_> in short i do bittorrent stuff, and i was surprised to see that .torrent are not even offered from the getubuntu stuff
<zorglu_> i still get the .torrent but only because of 'inside' knowledge lets say
<zorglu_> the absence of .torrent is just an oversight of the web site or a more official policy of ubuntu ?
<jenda> ok, that's a bug, and should be filed in launchpad, against the ubuntu-website product.
<zorglu_> this was my question :)
<zorglu_> ah ok :)
<zorglu_> thanks
<jenda> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<jenda> you're welcome
<MenZa> whoa
<MenZa> since when was Launchpad sexy as hell?
<jenda> MenZa: a few days :)
* jenda pokes Burgwork 
<MenZa> Jesus
<MenZa> That is sexy, jenda
<jenda> :)
<jenda> it isn't bad. I haven't learned to use it yet, but I guess once I do, it will be a lot better than the old one :)
<Berardo> anyone knows billy cina?
<Berardo> Canonical Training Programs Manager
* MenZa runs around in circles.
* jenda stands in the corner and sways from side to side
<jenda> Welcome to the Marketing team, Berardo.
<beuno> jenda: have you seen: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase
<beuno> I'm thinking you might want to distribute those in Czech
<jenda> as in, sell CDs?
<beuno> yeap
<Burgwork> Berardo: you can email him
<beuno> "local distributor"
<Berardo> He sent me an email scheduling an IRC chat now, but only told me his address billy.cina@irc.freenode.net
<jenda> beuno: I already give them out for free ;)
<jenda> beuno: we're a small country, so the 500 we get is close to enough.
<beuno> right, I think those are new ones, not Dapper (as in Edgy => Feisty)
<beuno> although you might already have that as a LoCo
<zorglu_> jenda: ok filled the bug, and thanks for calling me back, i was going off with a bad impression :)
<zorglu_> see ya
<jenda> :)
<Burgwork> http://www.leetcode.net/2007/04/11-things-you-havent-seen-yet-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn
<beuno> now this is funny: http://amayita.livejournal.com/91723.html
<boredandblogging> hello
<boredandblogging> lol
<heHATEme> hiya
<boredandblogging> whats up vor...err...heHATEme
<heHATEme> :)
<heHATEme> it's an ode to a great football player
<heHATEme> from the XFL
<boredandblogging> they had...interesting....cheerleaders
* heHATEme loved the XFL
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-05
* jenda waves at meatballhat 
* meatballhat waves across the pond to his favorite sleepy-eyed Czech
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I just came back from a walk in 0 night Prague in a t-shirt
<jenda> I'm not sleepy ;)
<jenda> Wait - not a t-shirt. An Ubuntu polo :)
<jenda> that sure kept me warm.
<meatballhat> very niiiice   :)
<jenda> so beuno said he done his bit, is that true?
<meatballhat> jenda: that's right ... the current site is in a wonderful state of ugliness ;-)  ... have you looked?
<jenda> yes :)
<jenda> I tried to go over it with beuno, but we kinda agreed I should prolly go over it with you, rather, to polish the looks :)
<meatballhat> indeed ... I'm your graphics department ;-)     ... :P
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Thalanox: here
<Thalanox> yup :)
<jenda> Thalanox: so, are you looking for material to print out or ready made material to buy? (we have all sorts of logos and maybe there are some shirts around)
<jenda> Nik Butler in the UK has shirts, I believe.
<Thalanox> hmm...
<jenda> I'm still not sure what you're after ;)
<Thalanox> something that would work for a booth in a fair. I know thats a very vague description, but I haven't been to many fairs or conventions
<jenda> I have posters and stickers - and there's a lot available for print here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<Thalanox> *clicked*
<jenda> You can also request a conference pack from Canonical, but that would probably be only given to Ubuntu-specific booths
<Thalanox> so that would be canonical.com?
<Thalanox> yes it is.
<jenda> err
<Thalanox> I'm trying to find out where I can find the conference pack info.
<jenda> info about the conference pack is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<jenda> hehe
<Thalanox> oh
<Thalanox> lol
<Thalanox> thanks
<jenda> :)
<jenda> no prob
<jenda> meatballhat: I'll be doing a session about the Marketing Team on the Ubnutu Open Week
<jenda> you can help, if you like :)
<meatballhat> jenda: when?  where?   hoh??   /me is in LoCo meeting right now   ;-)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> 25 and 28 April
<jenda> plenty of time.
<Thalanox> LoCo team from what country, may I ask
<Thalanox> ?
<meatballhat> Thalanox: US, Ohio   :)
<Thalanox> I'm in Ottawa, Ontario
<Thalanox> Ottawa, Ontario, Canada
<meatballhat> Thalanox: w00t for ubuntu-ca  ;-)
<Burgwork> Thalanox: welcome
<Thalanox> lol.
<Thalanox> thanks
<Burgwork> meatballhat: why not in -ca?
<boredandblogging> anyone know whats going to the be community spotlight for the UWN?
<meatballhat> Burgwork: huh?   why not w00t in -ca?   :)   ... for the sake of diversity, or whatever  ;-)
<boredandblogging> whats up adamant1988 
<adamant1988> boredandblogging: not too much
<adamant1988> looking at some news from Novell.
<adamant1988> I have to respect this writer.
<boredandblogging> what article?
<adamant1988> boredandblogging: I'll get you the link momentarily
<adamant1988> the basic summary of the article is "Did we make this deal to: Compete with Red Hat? Yes.  To promote SuSE? Yes.   Which is what we have all been thinking
<adamant1988> http://www.novell.com/prblogs/?p=315
<boredandblogging> interesting
<freelancer317> boredandblogging, are there any articles that need to be written for UWN #35?
<nixternal> Burgwork: can you get that Ubuntu banner for LoCos sent so I can have it by Friday? :)
<nixternal> jeesh
<Admiral_Chicago> yea...we kind of found out last minute about this conference...gotta run it
<Admiral_Chicago> rush now to get our act together*
<Admiral_Chicago> well our act is together. materials are what we lack
<Burgwork> nixternal: huh?
<nixternal> Burgwork: we have an open source conference this weekend, and it just started out as Ubuntu Chicago going to see the talks
<nixternal> well, today, thursday, 1 day until the event starts
<Burgwork> nixternal: right. I have no banner
<Burgwork> we discussed it, but it got no further than that
<nixternal> they have given us tables, we are speaking, doing battle of the distros
<nixternal> Burgwork: ya, I was just joking as well with that since it would be impossible to get it in time
<nixternal> UIC just took a huge hit in my book for their even planning
<Burgwork> actually, if you got it printed in chicago, no it is not
<nixternal> Burgwork: To print a decent sized banner and have it for tomorrow, we are talking quite a few hundred bucks
<Admiral_Chicago> definetly
<Burgwork> yep
<nixternal> I will just draw the Ubuntu logo on my belly
<Admiral_Chicago> we could do it too, sent it to some place dowtown
<Burgwork> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> i could even pick it up, I'll be down there...
<Burgwork> well, lets put together a list of events it can go to, and then sell the idea to Canonical
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: the problem isn't really with the actual printing, that is an hour, it is the setting they have to do that will kill us
<Admiral_Chicago> setting means? grahic work?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> they would have to rush the screening process, which isn't all that great at times
<nixternal> I just bought new signs for the LUG, 4 of them for $100, and it took them a few weeks
<Admiral_Chicago> ah yea. I know. even if we give them the svg, they would have to do their stuff to it
<nixternal> I am glad I kept a stash of CDs though, so we won't look to stupid
<nixternal> see, what did I tell you 2 months ago about Samir and his cronies?
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, I believed you
<Burgwork> anyway, I am off
<Admiral_Chicago> i just thought you had a banner and other conference material
<nixternal> nope
<Admiral_Chicago> grr, we seriously needed better information about this thing
<juliux> hi mindspin 
<jenda> l4
<MenZa> 15
<jenda> MenZa: that was l4
<jenda> MenZa: which was meant to be /4
<jenda> MenZa: which means, I was trying to go to a channel much more important than this one, because it is /12
<jenda> ;)
<MenZa> :o
* MenZa likes his ALT and /win *no*
<jenda> MenZa: since I can only access #s with the super key pressed, it wouldn't be very practical... and I also have 68 windows open.
<MenZa> :o
<jenda> and since I use the dvorak, teh bindings set on qwertyouip aren't of much use either :-D
<MenZa> :O
* MenZa needs to learn dvorak at some point
<jenda> :)
<muxecoid> Hi
<urbanf> Hi!
<muxecoid> Help us develop Linux marketing wiki at http://windowspersonas.com/wiki.pl
<boredandblogging> hello
<urbanf> Ok, I will think about it. Let me see!
<muxecoid> And marketing-related note: Ubuntu is extremely slow when working in LiveCD mode, it would be nice to show a big warning message explaining that it slow only as LiveCD, slowness of LiveCD may scare Windows users and they may think, that it is general slowness of everything Ubuntu.
<urbanf> I agree with You
<urbanf> But I don't belong to the Marketing Team
<ScottK> Are you (the marketing people) still looking for articles for Team/Feature of the week for UWN 35?
<urbanf> You should put your ideia on the Wiki
<urbanf> I think so, at least I see that reference in the mailing list of the team
<boredandblogging> ScottK, yes we are
* muxecoid is not familiar with ubuntu wiki conventions
<ScottK> boredandblogging: How long an article?  
<ScottK> I can maybe do something up on why I selected Ubuntu server for my mail servers?
<boredandblogging> thats not really the purpose of the team/feature of the week...more along the lines of some group who is doing something to support or advocate Ubuntu or maybe some interesting feature that will be part of feisty
<boredandblogging> ScottK, that probably belongs in the magazine
<ScottK> New mail server related features in Feisty?
<boredandblogging> ScottK, thats a possibility
<ScottK> boredandblogging: How long?
<ScottK> boredandblogging: And have you got a sample article in a previous UWN you could point me at for style?
<boredandblogging> ScottK, hold on
<boredandblogging> its usually just been a paragraph long
<boredandblogging> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue32#head-39c1603b834abc7bce17878d9a208e4b16689aed
<boredandblogging> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue33#head-f9f6b30665e448fe5f6f1bd529bb7ec19ff3cbb8
<ScottK> Those are team of the week.  Feature of the week would be similar length/style, but about something new you can do in Feisty?
<ScottK> boredandblogging: ^^^   Also, when are you looking for stuff for the magazine by?
<muxecoid> Not sure that it is marketing related, but still... It would be cool to expand the set of pre-installed wallpaper with photos of real animals (at least penguins) and put it as screenshot on http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition . Most people love animals. :)
<ScottK> I've got to run.  I'll read the scrollback later.
<boredandblogging> ScottK, the marketing team isn't handling the magazine directly, you might want to check the thread on UF
<boredandblogging> ScottK, post and find out on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396003
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-06
<boredandblogging> hello
<mrmonday> hello
<muxecoid> Hello
<mrmonday> im sure i recognise your name from somewhere
<mrmonday> *boredandblogging
<boredandblogging> ummm
<boredandblogging> i've posted on the magazine thread
<mrmonday> thats probably where i've seen you then
<boredandblogging> cool
<boredandblogging> you are working on that, right?
<mrmonday> yup
<boredandblogging> very cool
<boredandblogging> i try to work on the UWN
<mrmonday> ive got an article up now on a wiki
<boredandblogging> very cool
<mrmonday> UWN?
<boredandblogging> were you part of the team that tried to do this the last time?
<Burgwork> hey mrmonday
<boredandblogging> Ubuntu Weekly News
<mrmonday> ok
<Burgwork> mrmonday: nice installing software article, btw
<mrmonday> thanks
<mrmonday> what do you think?
<Burgwork> it is exactly the level of detail an average users magazine needs
<mrmonday> thanks
<mrmonday> I have to go now
<mrmonday> bye
<Burgwork> no worries, come back soonish
<boredandblogging> that is pretty good
<muxecoid> :(
<boredandblogging> whats up mu
<boredandblogging> muxecoid, 
<muxecoid> Offtopic, but... It'd be cool to organize DDOS-like e-mail attacks on support of web-services that fail to work in Firefox.
<boredandblogging> hah
<muxecoid> 50% of local eShops work improperly in Firefox
<Burgwork> muxecoid: no, that is illegal
<Burgwork> please don't discuss illegal things in publicly logged channels
<muxecoid> Is it really illegal?
<Burgwork> yes, ddos' are illegal
<muxecoid> One posts s "flashmob request" in high-traffic FF place. Each person who decides to support just sends a couple of FF-related e-mails to shop's or bank's support e-mail.
<muxecoid> Nothing is illegal here yet, e-mail is public and people are asking for support
<muxecoid> DDOS on human support "component", not just overloading server hardware
<Burgwork> right, that is not a ddos
<muxecoid> It is DDOS-like
<Burgwork> that is consumer action, a totally different thing
<Burgwork> do not conflate them
<muxecoid> Consumer action is when consumers send mails. When you encourage non-consumers to join it is more like DDOS
<Burgwork> no, again, don't conflate the two
<Burgwork> ddos is an illegal action
<muxecoid> Who cares about legality outside Japan and USA anyway? ;)
<Burgwork> if want to change somebodies mind, illegal actions or appearances therein are not the way to do it, for the most part
<Burgwork> ok, you are not seeing the point
<muxecoid> RIAA is the greatest fan of "legal actions"
<Burgwork> ugh
<Burgwork> you really are not seeing the point
<muxecoid> ASL?
<muxecoid> Chinese Internet is the least Linux-friendly, I guess it would be cool to pick one Chinese bank, find their support and webmaster e-mails and do something. Just as proof of concept. Would "Ask Slashdot" section editors agree?
<Burgwork> look, I don't disagree with sending emails to a bank
<Burgwork> just quit calling it a ddos
<Burgwork> it isn't and using the term is only going to land you in hot water
<muxecoid> Consumer action, OK.
<muxecoid> Are you American?
<Burgwork> no, Canadian
<muxecoid> Let's call it CND which is "CND is Not DDOS"
* muxecoid did not want his joke to be offensive.
<nixternal> anyone know if they are going to recreate the magazine using an open source solution instead of adobe? that doesn't look good if you ask me
<Burgwork> nixternal: what do you mean? using scribus?
<nixternal> well in the magazine, beta 2 I think it is, there is an adobo acrobat image saying it was used to create the magazine
<nixternal> s/adobo/adobe/
<boredandblogging> lol, really?
<Burgwork> they actually used acrobat?
<nixternal> Burgwork: that is what they say
<Burgwork> I merely thought that was the reader
<nixternal> I emailed the list and nobody commented
<nixternal> Nope, says Adobe Acrobat 5
<Burgwork> hmm
<nixternal> and it is posted in forums and elsewhere
<nixternal> I noticed it the other day, emailed the list about it, and today quite a few people in other communities have been poking huge fun at it
<nixternal> and even if it was the Reader, doesn't the creator know about evince, xpdf, kpdf, ghostview and such?
<boredandblogging> i posted to the thread about it
<nixternal> I did too, but..
<boredandblogging> well, if they keep ignoring it...
<nixternal> nobody answers my emails anyways
<nixternal> hehe
<Burgwork> heh
* muxecoid is leaving
<Burgundavia> beuno: you around?
<boredandblogging> jenda, ping
<mrmonday> hello all
<mrmonday> sorry i had to rush off last night
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> I am about to head to bed myself
<mrmonday> I have just finished the screenshots for another article...
<mrmonday> that took ages
<mrmonday> i think i have 22, which I had to crop
<mrmonday> i be i don't use all of them
<mrmonday> *bet
<mrmonday> hello all
<ukubuntu> Does anyone know who wrote the beta invitation page http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta ? It may interest them to know that Great Britain IS part of Europe :)
<mrmonday> thats terrible:D
<mrmonday> Rest of the world: (Great Britain)
<boredandblogging> lol
<mrmonday> Random fact: Great Britain includes asia, north and south america!
<ukubuntu> Hehe, glad I am not the only south american polynesian with Russian britishness in me LD
<ukubuntu> :)
<mrmonday> We have to find the author of that article... 
<ukubuntu> I was just typing up to the wbmaster of ubuntu.com, is this the best to get?
<boredandblogging> maybe email the marketing mailing list?
<ukubuntu> good point b&b
<juliux> ukubuntu, are you sure that great britain is a part fo europe?
<mrmonday> yeh it is
<ukubuntu> Yes I live there :D
<juliux> mrmonday, but they are driving on the wrong side, they don t have the  ;)
<juliux> mrmonday, and there is a queen left;)
<ukubuntu> Some suggest it is America's 53rd state but its not :)
<juliux> mrmonday, and they went to the irak, the rest of "old" europe not;)
<mrmonday> you've got me thinking now...
<mrmonday> dam you.. i've not done that in years
<juliux> ukubuntu, i heard all this things if i was in london last year for two month;9
<juliux> mrmonday, hehe
<ukubuntu> hehe, yes there are still a number of countries within Europe that do not have the Euro. the map will confirm though :) Also, within Grat Britain, there is the United Kingdom and Ireland, then within the United Kingdome there is England, Wales Scotland and Northern Ireland!
<mrmonday> wow... you're good with countries
<ukubuntu> Hehe mrmonday, no, just politically correct :)
<mrmonday> oh
<mrmonday> ok
<ukubuntu> sorry, daughter cloed laptop mid sentence!
<ukubuntu> closed
<ukubuntu> Autism is a bummer when you are on the laptop
<mrmonday> hello again ukubuntu 
<ukubuntu> Hello again mrmonday :D
<mrmonday> how are you
<ukubuntu> Well I do not have a day to reveal all, so I'm fine ;)
<mrmonday> good
<ukubuntu> And you?
<mrmonday> I'm OK
<ukubuntu> I am writing an article for the mag on GRAMPS, but it need not go in on the first issue :D
<mrmonday> I got bored writing an article, so now i'm doing the rubik cube...
<ukubuntu> Kewl, can you finish them?
<ukubuntu> I can get the top two layers but the third is a beach!
<mrmonday> about 3/4 of the way
<mrmonday> then i use a cheat book that came with it
<ukubuntu> hehe
<mrmonday> I can't memorise the last 3 sequences
<ukubuntu> no, its quite tricky that last bit
<ukubuntu> were you around when they first came out?
<ukubuntu> hehe showing my age :D
<mrmonday> when did they first come out?
<ukubuntu> about 25 years ago
<mrmonday> no then
<mrmonday> finished!
<ukubuntu> Kewl
<mrmonday> i think my best time was 4mins
<ukubuntu> nice (y) need to fly
<mrmonday> o
<mrmonday> *ok
<mrmonday> bye
<mrmonday> I'll say bye for me also
* mrmonday waves goodbye
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-07
<mrmonday> hello all
<poningru> yar
<poningru> r
<ronnietucker> now then... someone promised me a Feisty Fawn article...   :)
<elkbuntu> dont know how he expects to get anything if he only waits 4 minutes
<boredandblogging> beuno, ping
<boredandblogging> hey adamant1988 
<adamant1988> hello boredandblogging 
<boredandblogging> how are things going?
<adamant1988> Fairly well
<adamant1988> I've been monitoring the magazine's progress, they've moved really quick to meet this deadline. 
<boredandblogging> yeah, its been impressive
<adamant1988> Well I think most of it is the owner
<adamant1988> Right now he's doing almost all of the work, so we'll have to see how the group's first real issue turns out. 
<boredandblogging> think a lot of people just want to join a project if there is some activity already, if he didn't do it, it would probably wouldn't get off the ground
<adamant1988> Which is exactly right
<adamant1988> I'm glad he's doing it, honestly, I'm preparing myself to be a CS student, and It's just work figuring out what I want to know.
<boredandblogging> good for you, where are you planning on going to school?
<adamant1988> Still working that out
<adamant1988> In pittsburgh, I know that much
<adamant1988> or at least, I'll physically be in Pittsburgh. 
<boredandblogging> hey linuxgeekery- 
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: are you around?
<boredandblogging> yeah, whats up
<Burgundavia> care to work on the uwn?
<boredandblogging> yeah, definitely
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> let me finish this bit and then I will dump some stuff to be written
<boredandblogging> ok
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: ok, all yours
<boredandblogging> cool
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: you still working away?
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you around
<Burgundavia> ?
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, sorry, yeah, but you can use it
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: keep working
<Burgundavia> I am working on the RC stuff
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, i put in the feisty frozen and archiver issues
<Burgundavia> cool
<Burgundavia> hey beuno, boredandblogging is working on the UWN and myself on the RC stuff
<beuno> Burgundavia, hey
<beuno> great
<beuno> I've been following it by email
<beuno> I was just about to plunge in and help a bit
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> I am about to head out for a bit
<boredandblogging> beuno, can you look at the bottom article in In The Press?
<beuno> sure
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-08
<boredandblogging> beuno, Burgundavia think I've done most of the updates, also the bug stats
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: cool
* MenZa gzips Burgundavia and throws him at jenda
<Burgundavia> MenZa: hmm?
<poningru> hey this looks like fun
<poningru> if I throw jenda a source tar ball will I get thrown back compiled?
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> that's a good question
<MenZa> try
<nixternal> Burgundavia: was you lookin' for me earlier?
<Burgundavia> nixternal: ya,       g
<Burgundavia> umm
<nixternal> wtf
<Burgundavia> ok, I  m
<nixternal> dude, I can't even read english
<Burgundavia> I hate scim
<nixternal> heh
<Burgundavia> it keeps my input language to aramaic
<nixternal> you had my irssi screen wanting to cry
<Burgundavia> which leads to j
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, last I checked Google doesn't translate that
<Burgundavia> I honeslty have no idea how I    t
<Burgundavia> doing it, rather
<Burgundavia> it just seems to happen
<nixternal> ya, it seems it is killing the end there
<Burgundavia> it might be triggered by ctrl+something
<Burgundavia> but I haven't figured out what yet
<Burgundavia> I love how great non-latin language support is
<nixternal> no doubt, great battle of the distros today
<nixternal> we smashed everybody
<nixternal> and Red Hat had a great showing, just not enough
<Burgundavia> battle of the distros?
<Burgundavia> where?
<nixternal> Flourish Conference in Chicago
<Burgundavia> cool
<Burgundavia> what sort of battle?
<nixternal> chilled out with Chris DiBona
<nixternal> just which distro is the best type of deal
<Burgundavia> chris is major cool
<nixternal> I started out first and said "we don't need to be doing this, we need to come together as we share a common goal, slashdot, digg, and osnews do enough damage causing fud and flamewars that we don't need to follow suit"
<nixternal> then we all had a group hug of the distros
<nixternal> I even got a sweet Fedora t-shirt and hat
<nixternal> I suck an Ubuntu sticker on the Red Hat guys laptop, so during his whole talk, you could see the Ubuntu sticker on the lid of his laptop
<Burgundavia> I love my Red Hat Unfakeable Linux shirt
<nixternal> s/suck/stuck/
<nixternal> it was fun
<MenZa> I love my Ubuntu shirt.
<MenZa> :D
<nixternal> I have to say, the Fedora one is probably one of the nicest I have seen
<Burgundavia> both of my Ubunt shirts are stained
<nixternal> my Kubuntu shirt from cafe press is pretty much just white now
<Burgundavia> the red hat one is better made
<nixternal> ya, my Ubuntu shirts look like I was wrestling with an oil can
<Burgundavia> plus the one I got at Ubucon is badly fitted
<MenZa> My Ubuntu polo is very nice and clean.
<MenZa> I keep it that way.
<MenZa> nixternal: Cafepress is normally like that
<MenZa> (afaih)
<nixternal> well, a couple of guys were wearning new cafe press shirts that were really nice
<nixternal> they stepped up their quality since I purchased mine
<nixternal> it is kind of sad, been around here for over a year and was never offered a t-shirt
<nixternal> I hang out with Fedora for a couple of hours, I got a t-shirt, a hat and a coffee mug
<MenZa> lol
<Burgundavia> nixternal: have you ever been to a conference with canonical people?
<Burgundavia> that is when the tshirt love flows
<MenZa> Appreciate the community, man
<nixternal> Burgundavia: not yet
<nixternal> I might try to get to Boston, but I am in school and it is quite hard to take off during a double major/degree semester
<Burgundavia> that is why
<Burgundavia> all the tshirts I have gotten have been at conferences
<alienjeff> omg
<alienjeff> You'll all gay.
<alienjeff> All gay Ubuntu geeks.
<Burgundavia> alienjeff]  (n=alienjef@24-151-86-073.dhcp.nwtn.ct.charter.com) : alienjeff
<Burgundavia>  [alienjeff]  +##puppylinux 
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, what ideas for loco news or community spotlight?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu had promised something on ubuntu women
<boredandblogging> ah, ok
<Burgundavia> hmm, no elkbuntu and hobbsee says she isn't involved much
<boredandblogging> i thought one of the magazine writers volunteered to write something for the spotlight
<boredandblogging> but I don't remember
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> I would release without either
<boredandblogging> i guess then in this issue is the only big thing left
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, would you mind looking at the last ITN link, not sure its completely appropriate
<Burgundavia> sure, will do
<boredandblogging> and what warning should we add for the toolchains?
<Burgundavia> I would keep the article
<Burgundavia> mention that they can install all the same stuff on regular ubuntu
<boredandblogging> ok
<Burgundavia> as for the tool chain, mention that these are very experimental and will likely completely screw up your system
<boredandblogging> got it
<Burgundavia> don't do unless you want to hack on them
<boredandblogging> right
<boredandblogging> ok, I'll take care of those and I'll fill in the In This Issue section
<Burgundavia> off for a bit
<alien_jef> o/
<alien_jef> \o
<boredandblogging> hello alien_jef 
<poningru> anything I can do to help?
<boredandblogging> do you have anything for community or loco news?
<poningru> boredandblogging: hmm
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, beuno, minus community and loco news, think we are done.
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<adamant1988> What time am I digging this tomorrow?
<beuno> boredandblogging: seems like it
<beuno> I'll review it tomorrow
<beuno> and add some loco and community news
<boredandblogging> awrighty
<adamant1988> I won't be available for the majority of the day, so I'll either digg it very late or very early. 
<beuno> adamant1988: that's fine
<beuno> I'll need jenda to send it to the forums, and Burgundavia, you have to pass it through the mailing list until you send me the psw  :D
<adamant1988> If it's not going to be available in the morning I'll put it on digg when I get home in the evening (probably around 11 PM eastern) 
<beuno> I gtg now, but I'll make sure to release it tomorrow
<Burgundavia> beuno: I will go through for spelling and grammer
<Burgundavia> grammar, rather
<adamant1988> Unless someone else would like to digg it tomorrow.
<beuno> lol
<beuno> great
<boredandblogging> who is the backup person for doing digg?
<adamant1988> I don't remember, that note got lost in a reformat. 
<boredandblogging> think it was poningru, but i could be wrong
* poningru is
<poningru> I'll digg and reddit it tomorrow
<adamant1988> poningru: Thanks, I completely didn't think about this sunday being Easter sunday and all
<adamant1988> I'm spending it with the family in Weston and there is just flat out NO internet connection there.
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> np
<adamant1988> Otherwise I would just take my laptop and do it :(
<juliux> hi theCore 
<theCore> hello juliux
<MenZa> hey juliux
<MenZa> Have you got any polos with pockets yet?
<MenZa> brb pizza
<juliux> MenZa, not polos but business shirts with pockets
<MenZa> pics, juliux?
<juliux> MenZa, there are no pics
<juliux> we only make them if somebody wants one
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> do you have a picture of a template?
<MenZa> I'm not exactly sure I know what a business shirt it
<MenZa> is*
<beuno> ok, UWN is going to get released in a while
<beuno> who's here?
<beuno> anyway, boredandblogging, amazing job with UWN this week again, you've practically got all of it done
<beuno> of course, it shows that Burgundavia is back too :D
<beuno> sorry I wasn't very available this week, I really needed some rest
<Burgundavia> beuno: I need to eat breakfast and then I need to proof it
<beuno> great, I'm going through the whole thing right now
<Burgundavia> yep, saw that
<Burgundavia> I will let my gf go through it as well
<beuno> after that, I'm going to write for a "team of the week" and a "feature of the week"
<beuno> but I'll keep it off the wiki so you can work on it
<Samyel> hi Beuno
<Samyel> I'm Burg's gf, the editor. :)
<beuno> aaaah, mornin' Samyel
<beuno> I'll be off the wiki in 2 or 3 minutes so you can fix everything I break  :D
<Samyel> Heh. Grammar is about all I could fix--I'm new to the wiki style.
<beuno> Samyel: that's more then I can do!
<Samyel> Burg can catch what I don't, though.
<beuno> great, it's all yours
<beuno> thanks for the help  :D
<beuno> Burgundavia: where are the RC release notes?
<Burgundavia> beuno: FeistyFawn/RC
<beuno> I'd like to take a feature of the week from there
<beuno> great, thanks
<Burgundavia> the UWN is all yours
<beuno> how about team of the week?  elkbuntu mentioned Ubuntu Women, but to be honest, I'm not quite sure *what* they do
<beuno> how about the marketing team?   :D
<beuno> I'm going to go with the "Windows migration tool" for spec of the week
<beuno> Burgundavia: thumbs up or down for the Marketing team as the team of the week?
<Burgundavia> beuno: sure, we can do that
<Burgundavia> mdke: come looking for something?
<Samyel> beuno: you editing the UWN?
<beuno> Samyel: yeap, you need it?  I'll free it up
<beuno> Samyel: all yours
<Samyel> Only if you're done. 
<beuno> I need to write the last piece on the Marketing Team
<beuno> then I should be done
<Samyel> beuno, just let me know if you need me to clear out so you can add stuff
<beuno> Samyel: lemme just add that part, and I should be done with it
<beuno> that way we don't have to go back and forth
<Samyel> k, one sec
<Samyel> go ahead
<beuno> Samyel, Burgundavia, I think I'm done adding
<Samyel> thanks Beuno
<beuno> if you can't find anything terribly wrong with it, I think it's releasable
<beuno> uhm, hold on a sec
<beuno> Burgundavia, shouldn't we add the "Ubuntu Magazine" revival to it somehow?
<Burgundavia> sure
<beuno> aaaw
<beuno> almost..
<beuno> I also found a request from Steve in canonical to promote the Case Studies
<beuno> Samyel: ping me when you're done
<Samyel> beuno: go for it
<beuno> Burgundavia: I haven't been following the magazine very much, you feel like writing about it?   :D
<beuno> I'm doing the "case study" bit
<Burgundavia> beuno: sure, will do
<beuno> great, thanks
<beuno> uhm
<beuno> what happend to the UWN?
<beuno> Samyel: did you get a little to friendly with the "delete" button?
<Samyel> didn't touch it... 
<Samyel> I think
<Burgundavia> nah I  ee 
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue35
<Burgundavia> grumble, scim
<beuno> lol
<beuno> aah, ok ok
<beuno> I'll stay off the wiki until your done deleting it then  :p
<Burgundavia> heh
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-31
<Hobbsee> how long does it usually take to get responses on trademark infringements?
<jchase> Anyone have any good marketing materials for promoting their install fest / release parties for the Hardy Release?
<beuno> jchase, you're better off asking in the mailing list
<beuno> the channel has been very inactive for months now
<jchase> ok, I've kind of noticed the inactivity, I thought I'd try to make it more active :)
<jchase> but thanks, yeah, I will hit the list
<beuno> :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-01
<cody-somerville> :/
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-02
<Mike_Feravolo> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-03
<rjian> hello beuno
<manudwarf> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-04
<hubuntu_> Hello everyone! I need a presentation of Ubuntu which shows how it is an ecosystem within the Free Software world and what makes it the most viable option for the business and public sector alike. Anyone?
<hubuntu_> I am sure I can make one myself, but I guess many before me have done a job there. I checked the presentation section in the wiki, but didn't quite find what I need
<gerr1> anyone know nick ali's irc nick? 
<katkin_> port
<AlgorithmicContr> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458
<m-c> AlgorithmicContr:  don't know whether to laugh or cry -- I wonder how many dual boot users will be wiping out their WindowsXP partitions with this guide.
<m-c> from 2006 anyhow
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-05
<L1pe> hi guys
<L1pe> I need someone to add the marketing team meeting this thursday april 8th 23:00 GMT to the channel topic
<jchase> ssweet, we are going to have a meeting?
<DPic> Hey everyone
<DPic> our agenda for the next meeting is empty
<DPic> anyone have any ideas? 
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-06
<kahrytan> has anyone considered doing a campaign to get HP to do same thing Dell has done for Ubuntu? Bring about HP computer designed to run Ubuntu. 
<BHSPitLappy> they'll decide if they want to listen to customers, we can't make that decision for them
<kahrytan> But we can encourage them.
<kahrytan> We can do that by letting them know there is thousands of people waiting to buy HP w/ Ubuntu on it.  That spells profit for them and they do want profit.
<kahrytan> It's easy to do... try simple letters and stick one of those free stickers Canonical puts in envelops with shipit cds on the envelop sent to HP hq
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: so, tell hp?
<kahrytan> Another step would to print cardbord CDs using Ubuntu CD image and send it to HP hq. And Ubuntu sticker on envelop.
<kahrytan> carboard ..cuz you want waste canonical's money doing it.
<kahrytan> You know .. how the studios did when they brought that tv show i never watch anyways but millions of others did.
 * Hobbsee wonders why kahrytan doesn't do some of his ideas himself, from where he is
<kahrytan> Because it seems .. uh.. pointless if ONE person does it
 * Hobbsee thought you were involved in a loco?
<kahrytan> Why would 1 person matter to a companies bottomline. It won't.
<kahrytan> I quit .. long time ago. Now defunct. 
<kahrytan> by long time ago, I mean 90 days ago. by defunct, I mean nothing has happened since then.
<m-c> H.P. was one of first large corporations to sell linux desktops to their customers.  I remember them promoting it in 1999 or so.
<m-c> I just thought that was an interesting note.  Excuse the interruption.
<johnc4510> UWN #85 is out, digg it here please: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_85
<johnc4510> .
<johnc4510> .
<johnc4510> ty
* vorian changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #85 is out! UWN #86 in progress
<johnc4510> vorian: great thx
<johnc4510> :>
<vorian> yw :)
<johnc4510> have a good one
<vorian> lol
<jchase> dugg
<johnc4510> jchase: ty
<jchase> johnc4510: no prob, I also cascaded to GA, and FL teams
<johnc4510> nice
<DPic> does anybody have any ideas for our meeting on tuesday? 
<Flannel> We have a meeting on tuesday?
<Flannel> Oh hey, I'm in -marketing not -us.
<DPic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2008-04-08
<DPic> haha yeah
<m-c> Thought this reading might be interesting for those having a lazy Sunday.  :)
<m-c> http://www.smith-winchester.com/branding.html
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-04
<slick666> Hello Marketing Channel
<slick666> I'm working with the Loco Team for NY
<slick666> I'm trying to get/make some Jaunty CDs for an upcoming release party
<slick666> I would like to have Nice professional looking CDs to hand out
<slick666> but I can't find official CD labels
<slick666> is there a place where I can find that?
<Flannel> slick666: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<Flannel> slick666: Mind you, 9.04 isn't up there yet.
<slick666> I know
<slick666> We have a release party planned for the 25th
<slick666> so to have CDs ready to go I would need to Label and burn a whole bunch of CDs in just a day or two
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-05
<Kangarooo> hello
<Takyoji> Hello
<Kangarooo> im working in 4th biggest website in latvia as advertising manager and i want to fix laucpad problem #1
<Takyoji> I'm actually fairly new to the channel myself as well, and am also willing to contribute (when I finally get the time available to)
<Kangarooo> i think money goverment spends on computers and OS windows could be 2x more computers 4 free 4 every citizen
<Kangarooo> right now in latvia is one big goverment e-goverment made but windows is involved i would like to make it totaly with ubuntu
<Kangarooo> also windows computers are in biblioteks so they also should be changed
<Kangarooo> i would need some guide from this channel
<Takyoji> Do you have anyone in your area that would also be pursuing the task? Because it sounds rather extensive.
<Kangarooo> ou and do you know some Ubuntu friendly pc company witch is looking for reseller in latvia?
<Kangarooo> politically i can use people from People Party in witch i am
<Takyoji> I believe there's some directories that may list such retailers/manufacturers. But I'd have to search around first
<Kangarooo> also in latvian university there is linux centre
<Takyoji> Additionally, have you heard of Ubuntu LoCo?
<Kangarooo> nope
<Takyoji> It's a concept where Ubuntu enthusiasts start groups in their local area for providing support and awareness to the community.
<Kangarooo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList looking
<Takyoji> There might be one is your area
<Takyoji> in your area*
<Kangarooo> ok so thats me- im joning now
<Kangarooo> ou yes i found- ok so there is someone already
<Takyoji> Because they may also be willing to assist you
<Kangarooo> hah i know all of them :)
<Kangarooo> from latvian team
<Takyoji> Heh, interesting
<Kangarooo> wow i dont believe they are someking team but ok
<Takyoji> Otherwise the only solely-Ubuntu retailer that I'm aware of it System 76 currently ( http://system76.com/ )
<Takyoji> Additionally, Dell does provide some netbooks/laptops with Ubuntu preinstalled as an option. However I'm just not aware of how their support is for the operating system.
<Takyoji> I'll try to find some resources that may be useful for you in terms of spreading advocacy.
<Takyoji> Here are some of the resources created by the marketing team, Kangarooo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Resources
<Kangarooo> ouh thx
<Takyoji> Otherwise I looked around for retailers in Latvia
<Takyoji> And came across one. However their website isn't functional (I'd be willing to help them fix it)
<Takyoji> http://www.linux.org/vendor/retailer/distribution.html
<Takyoji> It seems only like disc retailer though
<Kangarooo> hmm maybe it doesnt exist couse its in Ligatne and its very far from capital city Riga
<Kangarooo> Ligatne is a place in the middle of forest so yeah with linux maybe there was something but totaly nothing about computers or resellers
<Takyoji> I suppose I'd have to bug a few friends in the Europe area in terms of Ubuntu desktop/laptop retail in the general area
<Takyoji> I have a friend in Sweden
<Takyoji> whom may know, but I'm not sure and they aren't available at this time.
<Kangarooo> ok i just found that guy from Ligatne who registered xplinux.biz in one social site tomorow ill have answer whats with site..
<Takyoji> Again, I'm a web developer and am very familiar with PHP and would be willing to help with the website if it's worth doing.
<Kangarooo> ouh ok so yes ill tell him that too
<Kangarooo> what contacts should i send or invite him to this channel?
<Takyoji> What contact information to reach me by, or?
<Kangarooo> if he wont come to channel then how to contact you?
<Takyoji> caleb@aquaeden.com
<Takyoji> AquaEden.com is one of the websites I manage, but I intend to make it a lot better than what it currently is (I intend to redo it a little as well to make it more convenient)
<Takyoji> I'm trying to assist with other websites as well, so I'll simply say that I can't just remake a whole website quickly, I do have work (and schooling).
<Takyoji> I'll return in an hour, or so, or less.
<Kangarooo> ill go to sleep so possible that only tomorow ill be back :)
<bencrisford> Hello everyone
<Takyoji> Hello
<bencrisford> How can I get involved with the marketing?
<Takyoji> I'm actually fairly new myself
<Takyoji> (to this channel)
<Takyoji> bencrisford: Some of the these resources may be of use to you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Resources
<Takyoji> along with this as well https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActivismGuide
<bencrisford> takyoj: thank you :)
<Takyoji> You're very welcome
<bencrisford> is the next meeting on the second of may guys?
<Takyoji> According to the wiki, yes
<bencrisford> lol, i just edited the wiki and put it there but i thought id better check with you
<bencrisford> the 2nd is the first saturday of may
<bencrisford> but im just checking ;)
<Takyoji> I don't really have an personal objections against it.
<Takyoji> any*
<Takyoji> I wonder if there even is a primary leader to this group at all
<Takyoji> Well, I suppose the primary leader is DPic, so he may have to verify that first.
<bencrisford> ok, i put it in the wiki without thinking, the last entry was from july after all, so it might've changed for all i kew
<bencrisford> knew*
 * Takyoji wonders how many in this channel are alive
<linuxcrypt> <-- is alive
<Takyoji> gasp
<Takyoji> So otherwise it's typically slow-paced in here?
<linuxcrypt> As long as I have ever been in and out of this channel
<linuxcrypt> it seems pretty inactive
<linuxcrypt> maybe we can change that?
<Takyoji> Hopefully
<linuxcrypt> the "marketing" has been a bit on the weak side lately
<Takyoji> ahh
<linuxcrypt> also, channels tend to be a little more quiet before upcoming releases
<linuxcrypt> usually stuff picks up again within a week of a release and several weeks afterwads
<linuxcrypt> afterwards
<Takyoji> My intentions on popping in here is that I may eventually make materials that are useful for describing what the difference between closed-source and open-source with simple spiffy diagrams and so forth. And just anything I could do
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> That's just an example, I'm not going to solely do just as I described
<Takyoji> I'm paid to develop in PHP, I have good familiarity with 3d modeling in 3ds Max 7, but intend to move entirely to Blender, I'm also a photographer and have my own DSLR
<Takyoji> I manage a couple websites, and the webservers
<Takyoji> So hopefully I may be of use on some ends
<Takyoji> Some basic work I've done: http://takyoji.deviantart.com/gallery/
<Takyoji> I haven't added anything for a year, and would like to see if I can do something better than work I've done previously.
<Takyoji> Some of the 3d imagery is rather bleh. If I ever had an actual project instead of just poking around with 3d modeling in general, I think I could definitely do better work.
<johnc4510> The newest edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue136
<Takyoji> Interesting
<bencrisford> abyone here know when the next meeting is?
<bencrisford> 2nd may?
<Takyoji> I believe you stated earlier that you edited it to that
<bencrisford> yeah, i was just wondering whether any other user on the channel was aware whether I was correct or not
<Takyoji> Otherwise to my observations it seems that nobody has posted an IRC log since July 2008
<Takyoji> I think we just need to gather others friends together to join this channel and hopefully make it more active
<bencrisford> yeah, who can i speak to about the meeting?  because if there isn't one, it is probably worth arranging one
<Takyoji> Others seem to simply be ghosting the channel
<bencrisford> from what i gathered from the wiki this group has been quite inactiv
<Takyoji> Yes, it's definitely worth arranging one
<bencrisford> yeah, who is the leader?
<Takyoji> I believe DPic
<Takyoji> Whom is within this channel at this moment, but I'm not aware if they're busy in life or anything
<Takyoji> I'm actually rather busy myself, but would definitely be willing contribute to efforts like these
<bencrisford> ok, and if we can't arrange an official meeting on #ubuntu-meeting we could just have one
<bencrisford> here*
<bencrisford> and change the topic so people know whats going on
<Takyoji> That's actually an interesting thing about this channel. Apparently nobody has operator status at this time
<Takyoji> Or at least of how my client portrays it
<bencrisford> odd :S
<Takyoji> Unless if any channel operators haven't authenticated with Nickserv yet
<bencrisford> this group does seem a little un-organised if its not too bold to say
<Takyoji> It has great potential
<Takyoji> but yes, just appears to be inactive
<bencrisford> hopefully we can organise a meeting, get everything sorted out
<Takyoji> And I'm definitely an enthusiast for improvement
<bencrisford> ubuntu has alot of market share, and this group has the potential to improve that drastically if we put our minds to it :D
<bencrisford> anyway, i must go, it is getting rather late in UK
<bencrisford> speak tommorrow perhaps
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-04-05
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #187 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue187
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-04-07
<Andre_Gondim> does some one can sell a Custom Ubuntu CDs?
<Andre_Gondim> like this http://www.linuxmall.com.br/produto/cd-ubuntu-9-10-32-bits-.html
<Andre_Gondim> ?
<bencrisford> hey, im working on a bzr branch for the edubuntu-advocacy team, and im wondering whether i should ask that they only submit images/work registered under a particular free licence?
<bencrisford> at the moment my readme says to make sure they have the right to distribute them
<bencrisford> but is it a good idea to ask for a free licence as well?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-04-08
<lukehasnoname> When will wiki.ubuntu.com's artwork be integrated with the new brand strategy?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-04-11
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue188
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-04-05
<olive> quesh: sais-tu si Iain passe par ici de temps en temps ?
<quesh> olive: aucune idée
<olive> tu sers vraiment à rien !
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-04-06
 * Linden940 is away: going to go dream about how it would feel to sleep on a bed of $100 dollar bills 
<Ubuntu-BR> hi
<Ubuntu-BR> Submit Materials - Link is missing
<Ubuntu-BR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Materials
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-04-07
 * Linden940 is back (gone 35:28:46)
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-04-10
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<Linden940> hello hakimsheriff 
<Linden940> whats up?
<hakimsheriff> nothing much
<hakimsheriff> not much activity in this team is there?
<Linden940> in the marketing an quality teams it has its time of slow an speed
<Linden940> quality is busy around new releases an so on becuz there is just a ton of things going on
<Linden940> marketing is slow but alot of things are worked on for the site docs an even web items
<Linden940> all i will say is....marketing is a easy team to follow....
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-04-08
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I'd like to know if the 12.04 official CD art has already been released, and where's it, because I can't seem to find it
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-04-07
<Amey_> help
